# IGR - Integra Mining



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

Excellent write up in mining news, does anyone on here hold? Was looking at the chart (although I am no chartist) and market depth and it looks to me like it may come back a bit before heading north.


----------



## powwww (10 January 2006)

*IGR*

1. powwww IGR 0.145 0.190 0.045 31.03%

Surprised there isn't a thread on this.

Some very positive news today!  Wasn't expecting it so soon.

Any other holders!?


----------



## powwww (10 January 2006)

*Re: IGR*



			
				powwww said:
			
		

> 1. powwww IGR 0.145 0.190 0.045 31.03%
> 
> Surprised there isn't a thread on this.
> 
> ...




My apologies Amohonour - didn't notice your thread.  I've been a holder since December surprised this board hasn't talked about it much. Am interested if theres any other holders to discuss future of the company- looking positive!


----------



## powwww (6 February 2006)

http://www.mpsecurities.com.au/pubs/index.asp?page=2006

Research report released by MArtin Place securities with a spec buy on IGR...

The link above goes to the report- they have a low-case value of 30c...

The report mentions that IGR may be a target for a takeover because of the speculative land holdings.  

Used the stop losses triggered today to buy in at 16 and 15.5. Doubt we'll see these levels again anytime soon

powwww


----------



## powwww (18 February 2006)

----look out for bargains this week---- 

Certainly this stock will move throughout March... Patersons and MPL have 100% plus targets for the annum. I tend to agree that these are low case evaluations and will be buying as much as possible this coming week. Anyone else following this stock?  Would be good to have some discusion with other holders...

Cheeers


----------



## surelle (18 February 2006)

I see they have suspended trading, due to ann soonat c.o.b 20/2....is it dangerous to purchase after an annoncement??
cheers


----------



## powwww (16 March 2006)

I would expect that this is the last time you'll have an opportunity to purchase this stock at bargain levels...The spp held up well and didn't get down to the placement price of 14c which demonstrates most of the selling has come from placees selling.  I expect this might be over within a week. 

I also would like to take this opportunity to point out that the Martin Place Securities still have a spec buy on this stock with a low case target of 30c with gold @ $500USD and no plant, etc etc.  The EV (enterprise Value = market cap/ ounces of gold) is absurdly low at this price being $24.00 whereas the sector average is $58.  Also expect IGR to be producing 70,000+ ounces of gold per year next year with a low cost per ounce.  

By the end of this month 20c will likely not be standing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surelle (16 March 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> By the end of this month 20c will likely not be standing!!!!!!!!!!!




thanks for that powwww - do you mean that you feel that its likely to go past 20c? sorry for my ignorance - didn't understand that line in your post.


----------



## powwww (17 March 2006)

Although I don't usually set targets as such or if I do I would re-evaluate them weekly...Yes, I expect the share price to be well in excess of 20c by 6 months time.  This is of the assumption that gold stays + $500USD, AUD/USD 0.75 and Cash Costs A$350/oz

technical analysis says the stock is due for a run as we just got a macd cross.  However I will not trade out as I am holding until IGR becomes a producer with news of a plant and news on high risk high reward target at Oodanadatta which would give the stock potential as good as OXR IF it came off. Which is unlikely but still possible considering the strength of the anomalies found their.

The attachment is also worth a read - Martin Places Low case appraised value of A$63m or A$0.30ps fully diluted.


----------



## powwww (17 March 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> thanks for that powwww - do you mean that you feel that its likely to go past 20c? sorry for my ignorance - didn't understand that line in your post.




Oh sorry misunderstood. Yes I think we will see a run on news of drill results and with a positive feasibility study resistance at 20c will be taken out. So yes I think it is likely to go past 20c at least by end of April. Possibly much sooner if news I am expecting comes through then. We wait!


----------



## surelle (17 March 2006)

thanks for that powwww, it was an interesting read and will take into consideration...hope you have success
cheers


----------



## powwww (17 March 2006)

Time	Price	Volume	Value	Conditions	Attributes	BuyXRef	SellXRef	
17/03/2006 04:15:41	0.165	13156	2170.74		G			
17/03/2006 04:15:41	0.165	69509	11468.98	XT	F			
17/03/2006 04:15:41	0.165	5000	825.00		F			
17/03/2006 04:15:41	0.165	60000	9900.00		F			
17/03/2006 04:15:41	0.165	94753	15634.24	XT	F			
17/03/2006 04:15:41	0.165	60000	9900.00	XT	F			
Interesting to note that 1 buyer bought close to 400,000 shares at todays high $0.165 I expect Monday will be interesting.  I think the large sized parcels bought today 200,000 and 400,000 are indicative of success in the bidding process of what I think the working capital may go towards from the cap raising.   Think Think...Hope you bought in today surelle...I think we got a reasonable sized brokers interest as we WILL have anouncements next week.

Thanks for the kind wishes surelle!

Powwww


----------



## surelle (17 March 2006)

very veeeery interesting
no, i didn't get in today coz I was waiting on a sale of another to do so, nd it didn't happen till later on, but will be looking on Monday , but kicking for not doing so earlier...oh well thems the breaks they say...
keep me in the loop please...
have a great weekend and hope that it does well for you
regards


----------



## surelle (20 March 2006)

hey powwww.....
....but I did get in this morning....


----------



## powwww (20 March 2006)

Looks as though a few people are realising that the scoping study should be positive…unfortunately what I was expecting has been put on hold,.Expect some news though on a positive scoping study very, very soon though. what price did you pay??????


----------



## surelle (20 March 2006)

.165 first thing thing this morning - now .175 - shows a bit of positive movement - so hopefully it will continue

regards


----------



## surelle (20 March 2006)

just announced a new member of the board to take them thru the next stage..from explorer to producer


----------



## powwww (20 March 2006)

many statements if you read through the anouncement of the egm showing good confidence in the company by the board...looking good.  More anouncements this week


----------



## surelle (20 March 2006)

from your mouth to his ears as they say...


----------



## powwww (23 March 2006)

massive buys going through.  Some instos starting to buy pre scoping study???   If the board get this stock to producer without any major problems we're going to be going high


----------



## surelle (23 March 2006)

not being cynical but 900k volume is not overly huge volumes, although stranger things have happened...


----------



## powwww (24 March 2006)

keep in mind that most of the 900k was by one buyer...900k for actively traded stocks isn't high but for a speccy 500k each day for several days does add up...am I wrong?  I think i know who's buying anyway. Not sure exactly why though.


----------



## surelle (24 March 2006)

I understand...we'll see what happens today...
I hate Fridays, they (SP) traditionally go down and upset the weekend LOL
have a good weekend


----------



## powwww (24 March 2006)

Look if its who I think it is, or more to the point the same buyer who's been buying reasonable sized parcels considering the spec nature of the stock...then we should see a large buy between 3-4:15 being a friday and knowing what you just said to be true they might buy more than the last few days???  

TA speaking we're in a very nice uptrend.  FA this stock is undervalued.  So, time will tell....as you say Surelle


----------



## surelle (24 March 2006)

I'll be watching...LOL


----------



## powwww (24 March 2006)

Looks like we are neck and neck in stock tip....LOL

8. powwww IGR 0.160 0.185 0.025 15.63% 
9. surelle SDL 0.056 0.064 0.008 14.29%


----------



## powwww (24 March 2006)

out of interest what percent of your share portfolio is igr shares? Or alternatively how many shares did you buy????


----------



## surelle (24 March 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> Looks like we are neck and neck in stock tip....LOL
> 
> 8. powwww IGR 0.160 0.185 0.025 15.63%
> 9. surelle SDL 0.056 0.064 0.008 14.29%





there's still a few days left.....but I think yours will do better than mine  - i live in hope


----------



## powwww (28 March 2006)

Chris Cairns, Integra's MD is presenting at the paydirt conference next week http://www.paydirtsgoldconference.com One can only assume that he has something worth promoting, ultimately, a good scoping study will move the share price fast after this conference.  He is presenting after Minotaur so lets hope the scoping study impresses - my thoughts are that it will!  very bullish stock atm


----------



## powwww (3 April 2006)

must read!

http://www.aer.com.au/Data/assirt/Reports/BB/47253/XBB_47253.pdf


----------



## surelle (3 April 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> must read!
> 
> http://www.aer.com.au/Data/assirt/Reports/BB/47253/XBB_47253.pdf





a very interesting find...interesting reading - hope you're having a good day powwww, have u come back to earth yet, after the comp results???


----------



## powwww (3 April 2006)

Starting to pre-emp a correction but the graph is still looking very bullish and given certain conditions and ultimately, the stock still being undervalued it might power on for a few days and not pull back as much as one might hope if on the sidelines.  Not picking up signs of it being overbought. presumably specualtion will be moving towards exploration, as IGR are just about to drill into some very impressive Olympic dam style anomalies.

POWWWW

P.S don't think this month will be as good with the stock tip.  Luckily most of my portfolio is IGR with a splash of OXR


----------



## powwww (3 April 2006)

Another must read

http://www.integramining.com.au/newsletters/GoldMinJournal_04-06-06.pdf


----------



## surelle (4 April 2006)

they just responded to an asx query, and have advised that there will be an ann tomorrow morning.....


----------



## powwww (5 April 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> they just responded to an asx query, and have advised that there will be an ann tomorrow morning.....




9:00 WST so 12:00 EST.   

Which is at the same time or during or after Chris' presentation at the Paysdirt conference!!

Am expecting a lot of buy on rumour sell on fact and then maybe a rebound if the news is great.  

POWWWW


----------



## surelle (5 April 2006)

hmmmm, they didn't  seem to like the 2nd ann, tomorrow will tell...


----------



## powwww (5 April 2006)

Buy on rumour sell on fact and momentum traders are exiting.

Announcement was better than expected, Borthanna drilling to start within 4 weeks & further feasibility and financial models should be out within 2-3weeks!

80,000-120,000ounces per annum to be mined - on the surface it looks amazing.  I'd expect a $60million mark capp AT LEAST by the end of the month & if there is ANY success at Borthanna expect a $1.00 SP (unlikely).

Powwww


----------



## surelle (5 April 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> Buy on rumour sell on fact and momentum traders are exiting.
> 
> Announcement was better than expected, Borthanna drilling to start within 4 weeks & further feasibility and financial models should be out within 2-3weeks!
> 
> ...





yes, on the surface it looks gr8, let them dig a little deeper    to find their success and then we should have a good ride - hanging in there


----------



## surelle (5 April 2006)

not too bad after all, ended with .01 down after being .02 all day....


----------



## powwww (5 April 2006)

Yep I was expecting about that. The stock looks hella bullish and I won't be selling for some time yet. Fairly valued a little over 30c without taking into consideration value from exploration potential.  Would expect to see 30c plus by the end of the month and if borthanna goes off hate saying this but $1.00

Much better odds than tatts the company give us a 10% chance of success. better than oil as well, damn the signals are stronger than olympic damn had and its inline with olympic dam and heaps of other major ounces...

Bring on borthanna!!!!!   Another thing they were hinting at was a plant purchase might be on the horizon???  Expect a busy April Integras.


----------



## powwww (24 April 2006)

the share price rose from 15-27.5 so naturally I think the retrace isn't a precursor of bad news but a 50% correction before the stock moves higher... Some holders who don't know this stock are selling giving the graph uncertainty and helping the stock build its base in preparedness of next move.News is due out this week or next at latest.   Borthanna drilling is about to start.  DAMN exciting times for any who hold. This stock is has an enterprise value about half of its peers and that doesn't even consider the management team, the massive potential in borthanna and a great deal else.  40c by year end with gold at 500.  ???? gold at 600.  ? MASSIVE if borthanna turns out good dollars im talking. time will tell but 22c is an amazing entry point


----------



## powwww (27 April 2006)

Sensational anouncement today- A good buying op as it explains what news is coming.  Plant bidding was successful.  Outstanding drill results and a possible fast tracking of production..Not to mention some significant copper-gold-uranium drilling coming may 8th


----------



## powwww (30 April 2006)

The below is posted by an experienced poster on another board, thought anyone interested should read this as it explans some of the things I have been talking about.  Explains, in part, my extreme confidence in a share price movement and my enthusiasm in the stock lately!!!!!

The stock is set to move irrespective of a xjo retrace however I hope the market holds strong considering strong global growth.  I think it has a couple of years still in it.  Monday will be interesting if some sellers are taken out the sp should be set to move hard when anouncements of the plant, fast tracking and drill results hit the market over the next couple of weeks.

Also note down the bottom the significance of borthanna....

" Well I am a taken aback by that qrtly report.

Plant acquired, details to follow, but with the note about looking at options to fast track production, and as ****** stated that there is broken ore at the bottom of Maxwell's pit. They also told us that they are drilling the life out of maxwell's because it is open in all directions, most of the BIF;s ( Banded Ironstone Formations ) in the area are yet to be fully drill tested I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't get another resource upgrade at maxwells and an early start to production.

Drilling is in progress and four metre samples have been received, 1 metre samples are pending. Objective " Resource upgrade and resource extension at depth".

Drilling results out of Spice, Randall Dam ( not heard of that one before ) and King looked good and have a lot of survey work happening at Aldiss too ( French Kiss/Little Peck and Rowes Find ( Potential Copper/gold here previously announced)).

Randall Hill nickel potential also looks interesting.

How about that left field announcement about the uranium mineralisation potential at Aldiss. Now I know a thing or two about Chris Cairns, one is that he would not put this in for the Uranium hype potential that's going around at the moment. They must seriously think there is uranium potential here. I thought that Borthanna had more uranium potential being in the Gawler Craton along the same structural fault as Olympic Dam.

What can we say about Borthanna? Can someone clear somehting up for me. I was told that the consulting Geologist that is working on the Borthanna prospect for IGR was an integral part of the discovery of Olympic Dam and he knows a thing or two about IOCG targets in the Gawler Craton.

Would be interested in getting some feedback on this one.

Gold price kicked again on the weekend to above $USD650, wow that Pre-Feasiblity study must be getting even better. By the time they release it, IGR will be staring down the barrel of a $150m+ operating cash flow after capital items. If you think about that, that 30 cent valuation from MPI Securities is looking mighty conservative. I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't get another updated report from MPI in the next little while with a valuation more likely above 50 cents.

Still can't believe that this stock is sitting in the low 20's.

What a nice way to finish. Borthanna to commence drilling in the week beginning 8th May, that's just over a week away. I remember when they drilled Toondina Dam, it took about 3-5 days drilling to get to basement.

I am interested in why the website states that the "Borthanna target warrants a closer inspection with at least two drill holes penetrating the top of the Gravity Body #1". Also the fact that this prospect/target has a depth to top of 216m and depth extent of over 1500m, why they wouldn't be drilling below 500 metres? Hopefully someone can answer these questiosn or maybe the company does plan on drilling more than one hole having taken so long to get the drilling rig, it would seem reasonable that more than one hole will be drilled in this campaign.

As someone stated on that other chat website, IGR has 100% interest in this target compared to Minotaur's 25-30 % of Prominent Hill. This one could take IGR to the stratisphere.

Looking forward to an exciting June qtr.
"


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 May 2006)

To those patient few believers,check the price movement today ........ 
further edit as soon as I get the calculator out > dips! Mercy


----------



## powwww (11 May 2006)

I'm holding until $1.00


----------



## surelle (11 May 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> I'm holding until $1.00




I'm also holding, but not as optimistic as powwww....(love your enthuisiam)
but I reckon it could do some amazing things over the next few months..


----------



## googee (4 June 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> I'm holding until $1.00




I'm with powwww on this. I'm hanging in till it hits $1 also.


----------



## powwww (19 June 2006)

http://www.brr.com.au/index.jsp?month=5&year=2006&day=13&action=2

Very interesting, listen carely at the 14-15 minute mark, where Chris (IGR MD) refers to significant drill results just about to be released to the market.  Another interesting thing is how much drilling is going on - definitely worth a read....

IMHO even if POG move down lower. Stocks like IGR that are cashed up and will be producing this year, have sustainable market caps and will certainly move forward 

I've bought a bit more sub 20.


----------



## surelle (19 June 2006)

powwww said:
			
		

> http://www.brr.com.au/index.jsp?month=5&year=2006&day=13&action=2
> 
> Very interesting, listen carely at the 14-15 minute mark, where Chris (IGR MD) refers to significant drill results just about to be released to the market.  Another interesting thing is how much drilling is going on - definitely worth a read....
> 
> ...




hmmmm, good listening powwwww, hanging in there....


----------



## lewstherin (19 June 2006)

I had some of this for a while, but sold out - thankfully ahead of the correction.  The reason I sold was because I felt that whilst IGR would be producing soon enough, their cash costs are quite high - which obviously exposes them badly to a pog downturn.  There are other players like BMO and TRY that are producing and at a lower cash cost, so I've been watching them more.
Given IGR's recent devaluation, maybe I'll have another look at them considering the resource upgrade potential...


----------



## powwww (19 June 2006)

lewstherin said:
			
		

> I had some of this for a while, but sold out - thankfully ahead of the correction.  The reason I sold was because I felt that whilst IGR would be producing soon enough, their cash costs are quite high - which obviously exposes them badly to a pog downturn.  There are other players like BMO and TRY that are producing and at a lower cash cost, so I've been watching them more.
> Given IGR's recent devaluation, maybe I'll have another look at them considering the resource upgrade potential...




Check out some recent evaluations from...
Fat Prophets, May 2006 
Hartleys Limited Specialist Equities Research, May 2006 
Patersons Securities Limited, May 2006 

Found here

Regarding cost per ounce keep in mind Integra was working with higher pog and to recover more gold has quoted a high cash cost relative to others. ALSO keep in mind that the cash cost is in AU$ and not USD$ like some others.

Regardless with the Enterprise value back towards $35, and the production plant theres certainly still plenty of value in this one..Keep in mind the iminent drill results which I expect asap...from at least one location.

R,


----------



## powwww (22 June 2006)

You want more...another announcement...?

Here you go.....

Very promising results today -As they were from areas outside current resources hence possible and significant resource upgrades to look out for...


----------



## googee (18 August 2006)

Latest ann...

http://integramining.com.au/pdf/20060817RandallsIntercepts.pdf 

Good to see the price heading North for a change.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 August 2006)

googee said:
			
		

> Latest ann...
> 
> http://integramining.com.au/pdf/20060817RandallsIntercepts.pdf
> 
> Good to see the price heading North for a change.




Not to mention south again!


----------



## Ken (13 September 2006)

*IGR - Integra Mining??*

Gday,

i have been researching small mining companies in WA and i came across Integra mining.

http://www.integramining.com.au/2006/index.php

I asked for an annual report to be sent out.  And they seem to very confident in becoming a producer.  

Does anyone know much about them?

there roadshow presentation looks impressive.  it peaked at 28 cents and is now around 15.5 cents....   Is this another over reaction to 28 cents earlier or do they actually have something???

they seem to have exposure to nickel, gold, and uranium...


----------



## Ken (2 October 2006)

14.5 cents now..


are they a buying opportunity?

have there high grade announcements been forgotten, or are they reacting to drop in gold price.

director bought 120,000 shares in them


----------



## trader (3 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> 14.5 cents now..
> 
> 
> are they a buying opportunity?
> ...




But he also sold 100,000 and the company has not much money left , will have to issue more shares , but at what price ? .


----------



## Ken (3 October 2006)

The market depth is pretty poor as well.

How do you know they dont have much cash left?


----------



## Ken (6 October 2006)

Could there be support at 14 cents because that is where funds was raised not long ago?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (6 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> Could there be support at 14 cents because that is where funds was raised not long ago?




I bought Integra for my wife ....but reading your statement ,looks like this stock has done loop the loop. Lots of digging and scratching around and no knowledge when the shovels will be delivered for the big dig.


----------



## Ken (8 October 2006)

the annual report says theres some activity in feb 2007 so i am going to hold untill then


----------



## Ken (9 October 2006)

http://asx.com.au/asx/research/Comp...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO

another 30 page report.


gee they love a chat dont they, any danger of some action!

Director has hinted share price is undervalued.  What would cause the share price to rise back to old highs on this one.  The spot price of gold shouldnt have a major effect on the company as its not producing anything yet!


----------



## cuttlefish (9 October 2006)

given the fun they've been having with broken drill rods etc. trying to drill one diamond hole (that in a 'cosmic' sense should be completed) its a bit ironic that they're presenting at the excellence in mining and exploration conference.  

I don't hold any of these but I'm definitely curious as to what they'll actually find when they complete that hole lol.

Sounds like the gold deposits marginal for development at the moment. 

They've got a few interesting sounding prospects in general though but they'd have to show a bitmore excellence in drilling before I'll be taking any.


----------



## Ken (9 October 2006)

fair call.

but i think thats got to be a recognised risk when it comes to mining, things cant be all smooth sailing.

I dare say rio tinto would be breaking a few drill rods, they cant report them all surely.


----------



## pacer (10 October 2006)

I know for sure they all don't get reported.....I was working in Yandi Codgina in north WA when one went through a crusher and stalled it and made a hell of a mess and took 36hrs to cut it out with oxy lances, the ones that do need to be marked and depth recorded to prevent this.


----------



## cuttlefish (10 October 2006)

yeah I agree these things happen, was just having a bit of a dig at them, but its certainly built up the suspense given that they're only trying to drill one hole.


----------



## Ken (16 October 2006)

igr has been selling a fair few stocks at 13 cents.  

could this create some resistance around 14.5 to 15 cent mark as people try to make a quick buck.

It doesn't appear to have any momentum in swinging northwards at the moment.

they have done plenty of reminding on what sources they have, but very few additions to it, or even action.

give me some action integra, bhp and rio cant keep covering your losses!


----------



## Ken (19 October 2006)

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=IGR.AX

Check out the volumes on IGR. 4 times the average being traded.  Over a million a few times of late.  Orders of 800,000 being filled in one hit.  

They are moving there base to a different location which they hope to be more productive.

I have been following it for a while as a I am a long term holder, and think something is up...just a gut feeling. Share price has dragged down mainly through small volumes.  $1000 and $2000 trades.

My guess is there will be another resource upgrade in last 1/4.


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

i guess i'm on my own.

we'll wait and c.

just reckn something is up.


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

volume up to 1 million in 1 hr.

something is up....

and its up to 15 cents without an announcement

theres are some big buyers in now aswell.

and not many sellers, market depth looms deep...


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> volume up to 1 million in 1 hr.
> 
> something is up....
> 
> ...





500K went through no problems -interesting nobody has any orders @15cents? aaaaaaaaaagh who put 50K in!!!! as I posted!!!!


----------



## joslad (20 October 2006)

hope u are right.  But possibly a reaction to gold price pushing 600.  most of the gold stocks have retreated in recent weeks with weak gold price.

Hope something is up as I've been holding this one for quite a while and would be happy to flick it on....


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

1.6 million volume.

biggest day i have seen since following it.

if it can hold 15 cents which is where it took off from last time, i think it will be very bullish, and go past 20 cents easily.

I can see it gaining some momentum from today.

it has been disappointing for some time now.

integra mining

WIN THE GAME

p.s

there was an order crossed for 75k, what does crossed mean?

http://www.integramining.com.au/pdf/GoldMiningJournal_0612.pdf

oxr, lhg, and bmo, are up but igr, is 15% plus....


----------



## SevenFX (20 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> there was an order crossed for 75k, what does crossed mean?....




I just found on my scans few mins b4 you posted, and looks int...????

Lowish volume though, but the b/s ratio looks ok.

Crossed I think normally when one seller sells to a buyer with the same broker.


----------



## joslad (20 October 2006)

by crossed, I assume you mean XT.  cross trades are conducted by brokers who perform the trade within house, between their own clients.  The volume does not normally, appear in the market depth - but does sometimes if one side of the order has already been placed.

By performing cross trades in this manner it does not drive down or up the price.  There was a 500k cross trade today, and a few smaller ones.


----------



## SevenFX (20 October 2006)

joslad said:
			
		

> By performing cross trades in this manner it does not drive down or up the price.  .




Thats strange but Interesting the price doesn't change, given it's still an exchange of shares.


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

i notice it a fair bit in the trades when you see last 10 trades.  i have seen it after close.

interesting.


----------



## joslad (20 October 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Thats strange but Interesting the price doesn't change, given it's still an exchange of shares.





The price is not usually affected, because the transfer of shares is conducted between the brokers clients and never appears in the market depth.  

Taking a hypothetical case, a client wants to offload 2 million IGR shares.  Placing the order into seats, ie in the market depth, will most likely drive down the price and seller will get less per share.  Trickling them thru will take days.  The better option is for the broker to find a client who wants to buy 2 million shares at the current price, or close to it, and affect the transfer that way.

Sometimes one side of the transaction will already be placed to the market and you will see them disappear from the depth when the transaction concludes.

I guess you could say cross trades are neutral - the price is not affected.


----------



## powwww (20 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> i notice it a fair bit in the trades when you see last 10 trades.  i have seen it after close.
> 
> interesting.




XTs are negotiated in house between two brokers on behalf of their clients.
They don't change the price because it would be quite easy to manipulate the share price.  If they showed up in the last price technicals and price discovery would be way out of wack!

Ken - it's good you're still holding and theres a lot of worse bets out there especially at the current SP. I sent you a PM.
Cheers, powwww


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

1.97 million volume for the day.

around about 8 times average trading.

closed at 15 cents.

sellers at 16 cents, buyers at 15 cents.

I dont think it will go far past 15 cents without some positive news.  The high volume may sugguest something is not far away.

Integra is primarly a gold exploration company yeah, they also have a URanium play on the cards aswell dont they??

Does anyone have any further info on this?


----------



## Ken (22 October 2006)

Once IGR breaks 18.5 cents the stock is in business.

That was the last high when high grade results were released.


----------



## Ken (25 October 2006)

well it looks like something was up, and people knew about it.

whether its good i am not sure yet. 

IGR have offered shareholders 1 share at 10 cents for every 5 shares held.

I can't see this bringing the shareprice down to 10 cents as IGR are basically saying the share price is not worth that.

from my calculations. 

if you were to purchase 66,666 shares @ .15 = $10,000 which will allow 13,333 shares to be bought at 10 cents.  so total cost would be $11,333 and total shares held would be 80,000. 

$11,333.00/80,000 would give an average share price paid of  14.1 cents.

IF the capital raising fails i guess the company is in a sticky spot.  But if it is backed it is a sure sign for the future.

I own 15,000 IGR and would get an alocation of 3,000 shares at 10 cents, so it would only cost $300, which i think i would take.  the market reaction will be interesting.  I hope it is not dumped after making some good groud last week.

anyone else got an opinion???


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> anyone else got an opinion???




Well Ken the maths are there and the shares just get printed out.I'm not impressed with this announcement.
BTW do Integra Mining make Honda spare parts?


----------



## Ken (25 October 2006)

i am not overly happy about it either. Increasing shares will make my shares worth less in the overall scheme of things.

Definatley a sign they are running out of cash.

Just as the share price picked up also.  Where was the resource upgrade!

If i was in integra minings shoes i'd hope to have something up my sleeve before the record date for the new shares, to give investors something.  Because at the moment it sort of feels like they are doing a fair bit of taking at the moment, with not much reward.  

Wheres the uranium exploration.

IGR....

you need to lift or you will soon find yourself on the BENCH of the future trump towers port folio.....

someone cut the 3 QTR time oranges


----------



## Ken (26 October 2006)

igr bunch of fuk wits... seriously stupid.....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (26 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> igr bunch of fuk wits... seriously stupid.....




Now now Ken you invested in them also.....i have a close friend that is extremely wealthy ,when i questioned him why dont you invest on the asx....he relied "I dont need no director to tell me where to park my money.".......end of Jackanory!


----------



## Ken (26 October 2006)

to ask shareholders to cough up more money is basically taking out the day traders....


----------



## trader (26 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> to ask shareholders to cough up more money is basically taking out the day traders....



Why would anybody be surprised, I told you all at the start of the month
that they would have to raise more capital. Now they have and the share
price has fallen, what did you expect.


----------



## mmmmining (28 October 2006)

I have observe this stock for a whole. Cash is down, good news out... unfortunately, market has no response. Then raise money cheaperly anyway at existing shareholder's expense. I doubt the capability of the current management team. Maybe bad luck. Maybe they can turn things around with some good luck, who knows?


----------



## Ken (27 November 2006)

big volume today

and up 30%

IGR has done it before. then slipped back down the pole.

insider trading no doubt about it


----------



## Sweet Synergy (10 January 2007)

Just released some positive drilling results which has pushed the price to a nice technical spot on the chart.  The volume has been confirming nicely on the day chart since late Nov. More results due this month ... looks like it might be turning around


----------



## Ken (10 January 2007)

volume looks like today is the beginning of the new IGR


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

Maybe if it breaks and holds above 15 cents. 

Good volume today, but sellers took over to force it down again. Days not over either. 

Too early to tell IMO.


----------



## Ken (10 January 2007)

IGR has done this before.  A high gold announcement report followed by a spike in share price, then a fall away.  I hope it brings a steady flow of announcements, as I think they have the land.

The issue is when will they start producing?????? 

I like to know support and resistance levels, thanks Kennas for the graph.

Production for IGR will send it to all time highs, untill then no production, weak share price.
Thats my view.


----------



## Ken (11 January 2007)

Another decent days volume so far.

I think theres more upside than downside in the next 2 months, so I am holding again.


----------



## Ken (11 January 2007)

what do people make of the extra drill results they released?


----------



## wintermute (11 January 2007)

I only found out about IGR a few days ago (Aegis blue book) but it certainly seemed worth some investigation.  Daily chart Kennas posted doesn't look particularly inspiring, but the weekly chart IMO is looking ok....

tend to agree with Ken about sp languishing till they start producing (unless POG rockets).... read this announcement which doesn't sound good to me (production wise)

_Integra Mining Limited (Integra) is pleased to advise that the Company has reached
agreement with South Kal Mines Pty Limited for an extension of time for relocation of
Integra’s 100% owned New Celebration gold processing facility. Integra now has until
31st March 2008 to relocate the gold processing facility. The agreement required Integra to
place an additional $350,000 of performance bond in addition to the original $150,000
bond placed at the time of acquisition._

so maybe sometime after march 2008 for production???

Will add it to my watchlist I think  

Tony.


----------



## Ken (11 January 2007)

2008 march will come around quicker than you think.

i think now is the time to get in.

they will do a heap of drilling this year, and the results will be amazing, and the share price will gain momentum, it will really rocket when production comes on board.

cqt hasnt stareted producing and just on there resource base alone have made some huge gains.

price of gold very important for IGR's margins.

i am actually glad they will be producing in 2008, price of gold could be a lot higher.


----------



## calemb (13 January 2007)

Here's something that somebody posted on Topstocks.com.au this morning:

"I have spent the last 2 weeks researching as much as I can about this stock and here's my take on the current and not to distant future situation for IGR.

They have built up their resource base to a point that it's now attractive to mine or sell. The news about the extension of time for relocation of the New Celebration processing facility was not negative (as the market generally received it), but strategic and leads me to believe that due to the cost for IGR to process their current resource base being on the high side they are waiting for the gold price to soar up early-mid 2007. In the meantime they will report further discoveries and build their resource base even further. Researching information about the current and future gold price it begins to make more sense...

I have included a link to an article from goldprice.com below. This should help explain where I am going with this:

http://goldprice.org/silver-and-gold-prices/2006/12/silver-price-to-test-24-and-gold-price.html

So my theory is that IGR is currently poised to take advantage of the massive upside in the gold price that awaits them early this year. 
Please understand that this only my opinion from the research I have done recently and all speculative.. Thanks for reading"

I agree with this sentiment.....


----------



## wintermute (13 January 2007)

Hi Calemb, just wondering why you chose to imply that somebody else posted this on topstocks, when that somebody has the same username as you?  

Interesting thought about the timing of the mill but I'd have thought that (unless their production costs are going to be very high) that getting into production as soon as possible was in the interests of shareholders, waiting for the gold price to rise (which still may not happen for a long time) seems a risky strategy to me.

Tony.


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2007)

calemb said:
			
		

> Here's something that somebody posted on Topstocks.com.au this morning:
> 
> "I have spent the last 2 weeks researching as much as I can about this stock and here's my take on the current and not to distant future situation for IGR.
> 
> ...



Calemb, you lose a little credibility when you blatantly lie about a source of information, and ramp a stock like this here. In the future can you please post a link to any information you might quote from 'other sources'. Thanks, kennas


----------



## Ken (14 January 2007)

I have only seen IGR rise after high gold drilling announcements.

The stock needs some backing from some instos I believe, and at present it doesnt have that backing.

I do believe its at a critical point. If they disappoint the market, then I dont see a bright future for integra.

We are at the base of a big sell off in 2006.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (15 January 2007)

Chart wise I'm liking the look of this.  Converging MACD, also moving up on great vol last week, and very strong market depth on the buy side.  Not so sure about the price spike tho! Due to a short surge after ann ... Be interesting to see what it does this week.

Could see a nice move up as more announcements due shortly and the end of Jan.  http://integramining.com.au/pdf/ASXRelease070110.pdf

If it reaches 16c soon it will complete an ascending triangle with the next target being 21c

Good luck to all those holding


----------



## wintermute (15 January 2007)

Yeah I like the weekly chart, seems to have come off the boil a little on the daily though... I'm thinking it might still be possible to get some at 11c in the short term... always a worry though when awaiting drill results, buying on speculative grounds!! 

I don't hold...

Tony.


----------



## Ken (16 January 2007)

exploration update. what do people make of it.

i am trying to put the clues together.

but i dont have the knowledge.

each announcement looks like a hint but yeah dont understand the numbers


----------



## exgeo (16 January 2007)

VMS deposits (Volcanogenic Massive Sulphide) typically contain Zn, Ag, Pb, Au, Cu. Generally these deposits occur in clusters of 4 to 11 (Golden Grove is an example). According to IGR, earlier holes by previous companies were drilled in the wrong place to test the mineralisation (drilled down-dip instead of across it). They could be on the edge of something economic, which more drilling will determine.

More surface IP (Induced polarisation) is planned to test for buried extensions to the existing mineralisation, to be followed up by deep RC drilling in mid feb 07. DHEM will also be carried out, to detect off-hole conductors (possible mineralisation that was missed by the drillholes).


----------



## Ken (19 January 2007)

Has the roadshow presentation told us anything we dont know?

The company seems to be marketing hard with these sorts of announcements it appears.


----------



## Ken (24 January 2007)

Volume close to 1 million and its ranging between 12.5 cents and 13 cents.

Are people reading this as a sell of stock or an accumulation of stock?

My gut instinct is telling me accumulation, but in the past IGR has disappointed me.  I am not convinced about IGR  yet.  I think it can, I think it should, but I dont know if it can.


----------



## wintermute (25 January 2007)

much lower volume today, only 300,000 odd but only max of 3 buyers... possibly all one buyer, based on course of sales data....

Time	Price	Volume	Value	Conditions	Attributes	BuyXRef	SellXRef	
25/01/2007 02:27:47	0.125	41600	5200.00		F			
25/01/2007 02:27:37	0.125	40000	5000.00		F			
25/01/2007 01:22:42	0.13	14400	1872.00	XT	F			
25/01/2007 10:09:38	0.135	153635	20740.72		G			
25/01/2007 10:04:36	0.13	56512	7346.56		F			
25/01/2007 10:04:36	0.13	41500	5395.00	XT	F			
25/01/2007 10:04:36	0.13	13253	1722.89		F			

Tony.


----------



## mmmmining (25 January 2007)

I watch this one for 4 months. The price stay the same. So were other gold stocks. Maybe it is time for this one to advance, along with gold price. My impression is that they have some nasty ore, which is very difficult to crush and process. 

Just impression from a potential investor with not much research. Correct if I am wrong.


----------



## Ken (26 January 2007)

I still have a small interest in IGR. after selling today, for quick trade.

The company is bullish as far as its reporting goes, yet investors are not.

I think  positive drill results will be the key driver of the stock as its resource becomes more clear cut.  Their land has high grade results drilled already, and they are moving into an aggressive stage of drilling shortly.

I believe its make or break time for many IGR investors.  For those who have bought in around the 10-15 cent mark, as the intial punters which drove the stock up to 28 cents are now gone from the sell off.

If there are delays again 10 cents being resistance will be tested, I maintain my hold with a stop loss of 10 cents. If it drops below 10 cents I think its over.

IGR really needs its 5th year of production to come good.  Without it I believe they will never get the chance to explore all their assets.  They will be raising funds again sometime this year, and i would hope this is after the drilling results are released, and backed by a big investment company rather than shareholders pitching in again.  If significant funds are raised, there will be a short term drop, but I think the ball will be rolling and then potential is larger than you think.

In short, 3-6 month investment could be very profitable if your stop loss is at 10 cents and your buying around the 12-13 cent range, but I still believe long term hold and 2008 will bring production.


----------



## Ken (1 February 2007)

spiking to 15 cents on big volume.  has happened before.

hopefully gets some steam behind it.

a lot of volume around 13.5 cents.

massive sellers at 15 cents.


----------



## Ken (5 February 2007)

interesting situation for IGR.

late reaction to the last annoucement?  volume higher than the day it's high grade intercepts were annouced.

still cant get through 15 cents.

tommorow will be interesting to see if it holds.


----------



## Ken (5 February 2007)

my first attempt at publically preparing a graph.  

dont laugh....  am i doing it right?

i think IGR has to break 15 cents to be away.  believe it will trade between 12 and 13.5 on low volume days, and 13 and 15 on high volume days....


----------



## Sweet Synergy (6 February 2007)

Nice chart Ken   

Yep I'd agree, the resistance at 15c has been very strong, be nice to see it clear that.  (personally I'd wait to trade as it passed 16).
With the huge volume happening recently, it will IMO really move if breaking 15c (with more good vol.)  
Although not perfectly formed the ascending triangle target is 21c, with resistance at 16 and 18c

Overall looking very nice, good recent anns, volume confirming upward movement.  Closed quite strongly today. Just needs to clear this sticky resistance!


----------



## Ken (11 April 2007)

well its broken 15 cents and next barrier is 20 cent mark.

i would think that 18 cents will be new support.

but its run well of late.


----------



## Brujo (27 April 2007)

This is moving quite nicely over the last couple of weeks, breaking through 20c pretty easily.

Doing an awful lot of drilling at the moment, so something must be in the pipeline.

Big number of shares on issue, so would need something truly significant to keep spurring the price along, but looking good.

The Randalls area has always been a bit of a tough go, as well.....grade often an issue and high power factors needed to crush the ore.


----------



## Dratoz (30 May 2007)

Looks like this is about to take off again . A good increase of a day where the stock market lost more than 1%.


----------



## Ken (7 July 2007)

300 million shares on offer. now. market cap of $50 million.  Does this make IGR a well backed company. In terms of Share price its trading well below its peers.


Is the number of shares on issue a problem?

I just listened to there story at the last gold presentation on brr.com.au and the CEO know his stuff.

Very impressive.

As an investment, it appears to be patience will be rewarded.

They have enough things going and $8 million in the bank now.

Fully funded and look to be moving north again. 

Worth investigating if you like gold.


----------



## exgeo (20 July 2007)

Director spends $169,000 to buy 958,100 shares (bringing his holding to 1.2M shares). Average purchase price on market was 17.7c


----------



## Trade4Us (24 July 2007)

Hi, I am completely new to not only this forum but to trading as well! We bought our first ever shares in May last year and they were Integra Shares for 0.24c each just before they peaked and then dropped significantly and have obviously been at loss ever since. I have read stacks of reports etc about Integra and hold some hope that in the future they will pick up, I'm actually quite confident that they will eventually do quite well to the point that I have considered purchasing some more. We only hold 8000 so we're not talking big dollars. Is this a bad mistake? We're just dipping our toes into this big thing called "trading" and really have no idea.
I would appreciate anyone's opinions??


----------



## Nifty49 (24 July 2007)

I hold IGR and have for some time.

The SP is now in an upwards trend.  Directors have been buying.  Directors believe market has under estimated gold resource at Salt Creek.

I put a bid in at 17 and missed out.  IMO 19 is still a good buy providing POG remains stable.

Nifty


----------



## Trade4Us (25 July 2007)

Thanks Nifty, I'll hold on to them and see what happens. Still unsure about purchasing more, knowing my luck I'll probably miss the boat, but hey if that's the case, it wasn't meant to be! 

Cheers
Trad4Us


----------



## wintermute (25 July 2007)

good attitude trade4us  Most of the mistakes I have made have been when I have bought because I'm afraid of missing the boat! 

I've been looking back at IGR and in hindsight wish I'd bought some at 12c before when I first looked... 20/20 hindsight is a wonderful thing   Haven't really been following them of late, but was thinking of having another look due to declining US $ and I'd like some gold exposure. 

If you have some spare cash, but only have one share in your portfolio, I'd be looking at getting something else, the old "don't put all your eggs in one basket" story.  I'd also suggest maybe looking at something a little less speculative.  The risk/reward ratio is high on speccies, but it can give you unrealistic expectations, or frightening losses if you get lucky/unlucky first up. But that's just my conservative oppinion  

Personally I have chosen to, and on other occaisions not to average down.  Usually on the occasions when I didn't I should have, and when I did, I shouldn't have  the problem is it is difficult to know when you have hit the bottom... sentiment is a funny thing.  All I will say is that you need to be VERY confident (ie have done a heap of research) if you are going to average down, there are stocks that just keep going down forever.  Not saying this is the case with IGR, but if you are not 100% certain (and even when you are there are always things out of left field to catch you out)  about the wiseness of doing so, then it is probably better not to. Just the case of it is now much cheaper is not a good enough reason in itself, though in my early days I was guilty of this. 

Tony.


----------



## Trade4Us (25 July 2007)

Thanks very much Tony, I really appreciate your advice. We would really like to invest a little somewhere else, but to be honest, the only reason we don't is because we have no idea where!! The only reason we invested in Integra is because we were somewhat encouraged by a family member and thought we would give it a go. Any advice on best place to seek out other possible investment options that don't require massive amounts of equity!?


----------



## wintermute (26 July 2007)

Hi Tradeforus, firstly please don't take this as advice, as only registered financial advisers are able to offer advise, it is my personal oppinion, and no doubt differs to others!  I tend to be a bit left of field with my investing decisions, but that is just what I have found works for me. 

The most important thing in my oppinion, is once you have decided on a stock of interest is to do lots of research. Read the annual report (or at least parts of it, and try and read between the lines) look at recent announcements, check the companies website, look at a graph of the shareprice over the last 6 months, and also longer timeframes like 2 years or 5 years to see if you can tell which way the price has been heading.. you don't need to get into the nitty gritty of technical analysis, just eyeballing the chart will give you a good idea of whether the price is heading up down or sideways. 

another option might be to have a look at some managed funds.  I have roughly half of my money in managed funds, and at the moment the funds are doing better, mainly because my initial sharemarket investing, was perhaps not as well thought out as what it should have been   Check out sites like investorweb, commsec or morningstar for ratings on funds... I chose 4 and 5 star rated funds and they have done very well. 

Another thing I would suggest is sign up at www.investsmart.com.au (you will receive quite a bit of advertising of ipo's but at your stage I wouldn't pay too much attention to them) and set up a paper portfolio, use actual prices and volumes you could have bought on market, and monitor the performance over time.  It will let you see whether you would have made good or bad decisions without laying out any money. 

You can browse through aussiestocks and look at some of the stocks being discussed, and it might help to narrow down some things to concentrate on. 

Above all, you need to work out your risk tolerance!  How much money are you willing to lose! how will you ensure you don't lose more than that if things don't go as planned? 

I know this probably hasn't answered your question, but hopefully it gives you some stuff to think about  

Tony.


----------



## Trade4Us (26 July 2007)

This is brilliant Tony, greatly appreciated! I'm after information as to where I can look for more info and you have certainly given me that! Thanks very much!

Good luck!!


----------



## pb112 (19 October 2007)

Trading halt
If its drill results that are spectacular it could be a great week coming up.As the SP starts to break out over the 30c barrier more of the short term traders might start to position trade instead of intra day or 1-2 day trades which should also help the momentum I feel. The following is from another forum.

I'm a long term investor and have been with IGR for nearly 4yrs now and like everyone feels the progress has been slow but now the hard work from CC and the company is really building momentum.On top of that like a number of you have been saying,the company is materially undervalued and now the SP is playing catch up.And its about time,but all good things to those with patience(which has been tested at times!)

Now as far as this trading halt is concerned its got me thinking like everyone.A number of people have alluded to a Cap Raising and I guess thats possible but then again they just announced an issue of shares to be ratified at the AGM(Nov 9)which is for funding on-going exploration,feasibility studies,relocating the plant and other working capital needs.
Kojasper from another forum seems to be confident that its not this,but something else and maybe he's right.Firstly the SP action yesterday indicated a willingness later in the afternoon to bid up the SP.Normally with a Cap raising you get some big sellers like before they announced this SP issue last week.I watched at the close of trade that day(Oct 10)a large order of 400k go through at 4-10pm at 26.5c and this guy wanted out.The last price was 27c and just before that someone sold 200k at 27c down from 28c.Anyway that seemed to be two people in the know so to speak,but this time it was the opposite with the SP closing only half a cent of its all time high.A good sign I feel,although volume wasn't overly strong.

More than likely its to announce some juicy drill results and like everyone thats what I'm hoping for.

The odds favour drill results from Salt Creek and maybe even Red Dale but there is an outside chance it could be Allendale/Borthanna!Crossing my fingers here guys!

Many trading halts don't last the full 3 days so we could hear something maybe Monday.Of course today would be better if its a good one.


----------



## Jigalong (23 October 2007)

The theatrical trading halt was uncalled for , but the news was good and it's all building into a nice future for Integra and  stockholders .

I went in at 18 , got out at 28.5 and back in at 25 . Well worth the effort , although I was not game to go more than 100,000 in this market .

I am looking at AAM now . It must be time for some improvement there - the stocks seem to be very similar - except for the management style !

Cheers ,

Jigalong .


----------



## exgeo (23 October 2007)

I have also been interested in AAM and IGR. I just sold IGR (annoyingly a couple of days before the recent announcement!) and would buy more AAM with the money if I didn't already have a lot of them. AAM are only 1/3 as expensive as IGR on a market cap/oz basis (IGR = 1.2 MOz @ 2.6 g/t, AAM = 1.0 MOz @ 2.2 g/t)


----------



## Trade4Us (24 October 2007)

Hi Guys,

As you will see above, I too have been holding on to some IGR shares for quite some time now and glad to see that there is finally some positive movement being sustained.

I am only a small trader but was looking to branch out and purchase a few more with someone else and noticed your conversation about AAM. After having a look into it, I think I may just go ahead and do it! Is 28 cents a reasonable buy in at this point? Not sure whether to hold off but then again that's the name of the game!!


----------



## exgeo (24 October 2007)

Well, based on AAM being valued at 1/3 of IGR, with similar JORC resources in terms of grade and ounces, you can do the math yourself can't you? In fact with the recent price rise of IGR, it's heading towards 1/4 as expensive as IGR.


----------



## cuttlefish (24 October 2007)

Its worth noting that resource ounces is not the only criteria that should be used to judge the value of a company.  Grade, size and depth of deposits and the type of host mineralisation (e.g. sulphides, oxides, laterites) and host structures are all important factors.

If comparing AAM and IGR (or any mining or exploration companies) its important to take all of these things into account.


----------



## Trade4Us (24 October 2007)

Thanks for the tip! It will be interesting to see how both of these guys go over the coming months and into next year, you would like to think that next year would be the time that we see a major increase in the SP if it is going to happen, all pending on the move from explorer to producer I guess.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 October 2007)

Trade4Us said:


> Thanks for the tip! It will be interesting to see how both of these guys go over the coming months and into next year, you would like to think that next year would be the time that we see a major increase in the SP if it is going to happen, all pending on the move from explorer to producer I guess.




The upshot is Cairns knows his business.He's got the acreage .He has bought his tools to sort out the minerals,& here we are just ticking off the calendar days for the next drilling report....s. 
There's nothing major about it ,its just patience thats killing me slowly


----------



## pb112 (14 November 2007)

Trade4Us said:


> Thanks for the tip! It will be interesting to see how both of these guys go over the coming months and into next year, you would like to think that next year would be the time that we see a major increase in the SP if it is going to happen, all pending on the move from explorer to producer I guess.




This summary on IGR  was posted on another forum by Kojasper and is very good reading for the followers of IGR

There are quite a few things to write about since I last penned a decent summary:

• Salt Creek, Another 80 metre step out with 62 metres at 2.38 grams a tonne
• Hole 107 another 80 metre step out. Visual inspection of RC drill chips indicates strong mineralisation continues to the south east. Now at 680 metres with hole 107.( commentary in announcement of 22 Oct about previous visuals of drill chips being confirmed bodes well for hole 107 )
• Three in fill results with continuing strong mineralisation, 37m @ 3.74 grams, 39m @ 3.66 grams a tonne, 52m @ 4.58 grams a tonne.
• Purchase of 100 man mining camp, 40 man camp already there. Only require the Mess kitchen for a complete camp capable of full blown production.
• RAB drilling results of 7m @ 12.34 grams a tonne EOH ( end of hole )
• Placement of 70m shares at 45 cents
• Chairman of the company purchasing shares
• European Road Show
• Results that are pending

Salt Creek just keeps on getting bigger. We have now had two more step outs of 80 metres taking Salt Creek to 680 metres by my spreadsheet. I have spread sheeted every announced hole at Salt Creek from North West to South east, from section 25,480mN to 24 760mN. Hole 107, or visual inspections of hole 107 have now confirmed that the mineralization now continues and is getting wider again to the South East.

Who knows how many more step outs before we figure out how big Salt Creek is. I am hoping that they don’t figure that one out for a while. Results of hole 107 are pending and if Chris Cairns has anything to do about it, the labs will be doing double time to get these results out to us ASAP.

In the announcement on the 22 Oct they talked about drilling results on section 24,960mN and 24,880mN, about how the drilling results confirmed the geological observations. That record would bode well for hole 107 when it is released. Likely to be another great intercept with grades that will put a smile on the faces of the Institutional investors, sophisticated investors and all other investors that have recently purchased Integra as well those of us who have been in for a long time.

In fill results continue to support the story that Salt Creek is of good grade and is continuous from one end to the other and from one side to the other. We have to remember that 95% or more of the results produced to date are at depths of less than 100 metres making this discovery very amenable to open pit production with low strip ratios and good margins. I don’t have to remind people that the gold price in AUD is now over $900.

Purchase of the mining camp almost completes the set up required for the company to set up base close to the site of the recent discoveries, having a team of Geo’s working their guts out for the shareholders, finding drilling opportunities in the vicinity of Salt Creek and Reddale. They are almost set up for production. I believe they require only one small section of the camp for completeness.

RAB drilling results at Reddale of 7m @ 12.34 grams a tonne EOH ( end of hole ). Let’s put this into context. Salt Creek was initially 350m by 150 metres. So far, it’s out to 680m by 100 metres with no drilling at width or at depth or north west to test for continuity in those directions. Still trying to find out how long this sucker is.

Initial RAB drilling tells us that the prospect at Reddale is 3 times the size of Salt Creek, at 1200m by 350m.

Also put this into the context of initial RAB drilling at Salt Creek where the best result from Bedrock produced 1m @ 2.48 from end of hole. All I can say is WOW!

I cannot wait for the Reddale results to be released. These two discoveries could put this region back on the map and we could be sitting on 1m oz’s of gold, all going well, in two deposits 3 kilometres apart. ( optimistic but I'm excited )

We all knew that the placement was going to happen, I even flagged it in posts that were posted by others about the mining camp purchase, the next qtr spend of $2m and fact that we would have under $2m left at the end of December.

Chris Cairns is a genius. Gold was almost at an all time notional high ( USD846.60), IGR’s share price was at an all time high in the mid 50’s. We put $31m in the bank and they have told us that the money is being used for:

• Continuation of drilling at Salt Creek and Reddale
• The relocation of the New Celebration Mill

Hello, the plant is being moved. It’s being moved to the potential site of production. I am not going to speculate where at this stage because it’s going to be in the vicinity of Salt Creek/Reddale and Maxwell’s. A no brainer really.

They start relocation now, in six to 9 months it’s moved and refurbished because that is the whole point, making it new again without the new cost. Between now and then we have the desktop scoping study that (Deeerrrrrr ) will lead us to Full Feasbility Study. Someone has already posted that the feasibility will take about 7 months to complete. IMO I think that the desk top study will be done by Christmas and then feasibility done by July 08. The plant’s been moved and almost refurbed by then. Commissioning can’t take that long.

In the mean time, lots of drilling, resource to reserve ( for feasibility ), exploration at Salt Creek, Reddale and the three or four other look a like targets in the Lucky Bay and Reddale prospects.

The Chairman has bought more shares on market at 51.5 cents. What a tremendous show of faith. If that’s not putting your money where your mouth is, then I don’t know what is.

European Roadshow is interesting considering that they don’t need to raise funds. I can only see one thing happening from telling the Poms and the savvy Germans about this terrific little pre-producer.

Results are pending. By my own calculations there are 12 drill holes pending at Salt Creek and the drilling of 25 new holes marked in red on the most recent drilling announcement. These, I would imagine will be released between now and Christmas time. That makes for a lot of results.

You can add to that the initial RC drill results from Reddale, the continuing RC drilling results from Reddale and Salt Creek and to put the cream on the cake, Barrick tell us that all four diamond drill holes will be completed by Christmas. I would imagine that Barrick would not put all 4 holes into the lab at the one time, I would expect them to send each hole to the labs for analysis as they are completed. Having finished 1 of 4 pre-collars at the time of the qtrly announcement, they would have to be diamond drilling by now. Results of the first of the four holes could be out anytime between the end of December ( ambitious ) to some time in January/Feb08 ( most likely ).

On top of that we will get a new resource statement from IGR. IMHO, don’t expect 2m oz’s because you will be disappointed. I think that is aiming way too high, but it won’t be 1.4m oz’s either.

As for our sophisticated investors selling out on us at a quick profit, you’ve got to be kidding yourselves. They are not sophisticated and institutional investors for nothing. I would imagine that the investors that got in are institutional or investors that have been supporting IGR and Chris Cairns for the past three years. They are not likely to be selling this stock any time soon.

I hope I didn’t bore you and that it provided something a little different. I can’t post what I don’t know but I do know that they are excited about hole 107 and I know they are very excited about Reddale.


----------



## pb112 (22 November 2007)

More outstanding drill results from Salt Creek

ASX Release 

22 November 2007 

SALT CREEK – BEST INTERCEPT TO DATE 

The Board of Integra Mining Limited (Integra) is very pleased to report further drill intercepts from the Salt Creek gold discovery with the best intercept to date received from the Company’s 100% owned Randalls Project. This blind green-fields gold discovery is producing more big hits than Elvis. Drill hole SKRC103 returned an exceptional intercept of 40 metres grading 7.00 g/t gold from 74 metres which included a high grade zone of 14 metres grading 13.37 g/t gold from 83 metres. 

Additionally, results have been received for one drill hole from the south-easternmost 80-metre step-out section which returned an intercept of 37 metres grading 4.59 g/t gold. With this result, gold mineralisation at Salt Creek has now been identified over 600 metres with drilling continuing to further define the overall strike extent of mineralisation. The Salt Creek discovery continues to deliver extraordinary results from shallow depths with recent results including: 
. 40 metres at 7.00 g/t gold including, 
• 14 metres at 13.37 g/t gold in drill hole SKRC103. 
. 6 metres at 3.71 g/t gold and 
. 37 metres at 4.59 g/t gold in drill hole SKRC107. 
The sequence of strong gold intercepts from Salt Creek continues with drill hole SKRC103 returning the best intercept to date from this green-fields gold discovery of 40 metres grading 7.00 g/t gold from 74 metres which included a high grade zone of 14 metres grading 13.37 g/t gold from 83 metres. Drill hole SKRC103 was completed on the 24,920mN section, 40 metres north of a previously announced intercept of 62 metres at 2.38 g/t gold from 69 metres. 
This previous intercept was the south-eastern limit of drill information at the time of the announcement and this new result demonstrates further continuity of mineralisation at the south-eastern end of drilling. The Company is also pleased to report it has received results from one hole completed on the 
south-eastern-most step-out section 80 metres to the southeast of SKRC090. Drill hole SKRC107 has returned an intercept of 37 metres grading 4.59 g/t gold from 127 metres. This intercept extends the known strike extent of mineralisation to 600 metres. RC drilling is continuing on additional 80 metre step-out sections to identify further extensions to the Salt Creek gold mineralisation. 

Cheers....Paul


----------



## pb112 (14 December 2007)

More drill results from Salt Creek 

QUOTE
SALT CREEK – FURTHER STRIKE EXTENSIONS
The Board of Integra Mining Limited (Integra) is pleased to report further drill
results from the Salt Creek gold discovery within the Company’s 100% owned
Randalls Project.
Results have been received for an additional two 80-metre step-out sections to the
south-east which have confirmed mineralisation at Salt Creek now extends over 760
metres. Drilling on the south-eastern most section (160 metres beyond previously
released results) returned an overall intercept of:
55 metres at 3.39 g/t gold including discrete intervals of:
• 20 metres at 3.83 g/t gold and,
• 21 metres at 4.57 g/t gold including
 2 metres at 23.50 g/t gold in drill hole SKRC122.
These outstanding drilling results further confirm Salt Creek as one of the most
exciting gold discoveries in the Eastern Goldfields in recent times with other recent
RC drilling results including:
 11 metres at 4.23 g/t gold in drill hole SKRC114,
 12 metres at 2.31 g/t gold in drill hole SKRC118, and
 14 metres at 1.88 g/t gold in drill hole SKRC111.
Integra is continuing to aggressively explore the Salt Creek gold deposit with the completion
of further 80-metre step-out sections to the south-east. Results received for this drilling
include 14 metres grading 1.88 g/t gold from 102 metres in drill hole SKRC111, 20 metres
grading 3.83g/t gold from 131 metres and 21 metres grading 4.57 g/t gold from 165
metres in drill hole SKRC122. Drill hole SKRC111 was completed on the 24,720mN section
and drill hole SKRC122 was completed on the 24,640mN section, 80 metres and 160 metres
respectively to the south-east of previously reported intercept of 37 metres grading 4.59 g/t
gold in SKRC107. This previous intercept was at the time of the announcement the southeastern
limit of drill information. These new results demonstrate that the mineralisation now
extends over 760 metres in strike and remains open to the south-east. RC drilling is
continuing to extend the overall strike extent of mineralisation.
The Salt Creek extensional drilling programme is being conducted at a very wide drill hole
spacing with drill hole collars spaced 40 metres apart on 80 metre spaced drill sections. This
very wide spacing is resulting in quite variable intercepts from one section to the next and it is
expected that far better definition of the mineralised zones will be resolved with planned in-fill
drilling to commence in the New Year as additional drilling capacity becomes available to the
Company. However, the objective of the current extensional drilling programme is to define
the strike extent of the gold mineralisation at Salt Creek to provide the Company with an
indication of how much in-fill drilling will be required to upgrade the defined gold
mineralisation into resources categories.


----------



## pb112 (9 January 2008)

IGR Integra Mining

Market Cap $183m 
366m shares on issue
$32m in cash
Estimate1.6 -1.7m oz resource @ above 3 grams a tonne (79% indicated previously, with recent drilling this is likely to be maintained or increased or 1.3m ozs ), an estimated 45-50% increase over previous estimate
Gold recoveries greater than 95% and Salt Creek as high as 99.5%
Situation is great with Kalgoorlie  centre of the gold world
Not producing but in development, plant being dismantled in early 2008 in preparation for movement to production site and refurbishment
Good grades, all open pits less than 150 metres deep and most of Randalls are less than 75 metres deep  shallow depth with good grades means low risk & higher margins.
The resource statement is due out shortly. The above figure is only an estimate.

Integra Mining is severely undervalued and it wont be long before the market latches onto it. With gold in the spotlight, it will be producers and quality developers that will be sought after. Gold is getting a lot more press and more so now that it has gone above the all time high of $875. Trading strongly at present time at $887.US which is A$1006.

We have tonnes of drilling in 2008 and the most exciting prospect would have to be Reddale. Management have been so excited about Reddale, they can't wait to hit the juicy part of the prospect. I think we will get the sort of news flow from Reddale that we have seen from Salt Creek in the past 6 months. Salt Creek is not done and dusted yet, we still don't know how big it is yet and they have the diamond drill rig on site now for further exploration at depth. So who knows who big it will get.

Price is starting to move today  and the volume will improve as we get closer to the resource statement release date. Should be next week some time.

I think IGR is the most compelling GOLD story on the Aussie stock market. Before long, other people will make this realisation and we will get another lift.


----------



## pb112 (10 January 2008)

Announcement today

38% INCREASE IN ALDISS-RANDALLS GOLD
RESOURCES TO 1.6 MILLION OUNCES
MAIDEN 250,000oz RESOURCE FOR SALT CREEK GOLD DISCOVERY
� Consolidated Mineral Resources at the Aldiss-Randalls Gold Project (WA)
increased by 450,000 ounces (38%) to 1.6Moz of gold at a grade of 2.8 g/t Au.
� Tonnage, grade and contained ounces have all increased significantly.
� Major changes include:
 the addition of an initial Inferred Resources estimate of 2.8 million tonnes
at 2.7 g/t for 250,000 ounces of gold covering part of the recent Salt Creek
gold discovery,
 a significant increase in both grade and contained ounces at the Maxwells
gold deposit to 2.4 million tonnes at 5.2 g/t for 410,000 ounces of gold, and,
 the inclusion of an Inferred Resources estimate for the Fingals gold deposit
of 2.0 million tonnes at 2.0 g/t for 130,000 ounces of gold.
� Feasibility Study on new standalone gold mine development to be completed in
second half 2008.
� Dismantling and refurbishment of New Celebration mill to commence first
quarter 2008 in parallel with exploration targeting 2Moz resource base.


----------



## Georgeb (30 January 2008)

I have been following this stock for a while and I feel it is undervalued when I look at their resource, available funds and projects in the pipeline?

I would appreciate anyone comments on this stock.

Is it a good buy at these levels?


----------



## jman2007 (15 February 2008)

Georgeb said:


> I have been following this stock for a while and I feel it is undervalued when I look at their resource, available funds and projects in the pipeline?
> 
> I would appreciate anyone comments on this stock.
> 
> Is it a good buy at these levels?




George,

I can't tell you whether this stock is undervalued or not, as I am not a T/A, but I can summarise what I consider to be the very strong fundamentals here.

From my experiences in the mining industry, talks with colleagues, and analysis of various gold projects, IGR really stand out for me.  What I have heard about their management is positive, apparently Cairns is one of those guys who have a knack of making things happening.  He has a economic geology background which is encouraging (I always get worried when I hear that a lawyer or accountant is running a resource company). 

Crucially in these times of tightening credit markets, IGR are well cashed-up, with $30M or so in reserves.  That could make all the difference between a fully-funded year or two of exploration and mill refurishment, and having to go to the market for funds leading to more and more dilution for current holders, as is happening to many companies.  The depth and extent of drilling at Salt Creek is impressive, it suggests to me that these guys are serious about their exploration and have a good understanding of what it takes to drill out a known ore body and understand the geology.

Oviously Salt Creek is a cracker of a discovery, and with resources of 1.5M oz or so at a decent grade, a 100% owned mill ready to be refurbished, significant exploration upside and good cash reserves, I'd be keeping IGR on my watchlist for sure.  There are so many companies around that are train wrecks waiting to happen, so it's very impt to do as much research as you can.

Logically with a continuation of exploration success in 2008, and with a successful phase of mill refurbishment this year, you could realistically expect a re-rating of the sp to occurr imo.

jman


----------



## jman2007 (18 February 2008)

Some more food for thought here,

Announcement from IGR  today:

*"Salt Creek another record intercept - 51m @ 7.63g/t"*

(which also includes 16m at 13.3g/t)

Wow, some really nice width there coupled with some attractive grades.  This particular hole is on the same section as their previous best result, 40m @ 7g/t. They are now infill drilling on a 20m grid, compared to the first pass RC which was spaced at 40m, so basically they're drilling the thing out.

They seem confident that over the near future they should be able to report increased resource figures at a higher JORC category and confirm extensions to the current Salt Creek ore body.  They have 3 RC rigs and 1 diamond rig drilling now, that is a really good sign for me as it suggests they are taking this operation seriously.

I'm struggling to find a better value opportunity in the Au sector atm, if you are looking for an emerging company that has gone relatively unnoticed, they're definitely worth a serious look imo. Was tempted to get in today at 40.5c, but I think I'll continue to watch.

DNH
jman


----------



## jman2007 (3 March 2008)

New level of support around 50c?

Hehe, I wish I was a techie, opinions anyone?  Certainly coped with the woes on the Dow without too many problems today. Sellers don't look like they're ready to go down without a fight.

Certainly I'm still very bullish here, although dnh.

jman


----------



## pb112 (3 March 2008)

Good support from midday today with some nice size parcels trading. Looks like there is some more drill results on the way??? plus gold at $980 plus tonight as well.

16:10:42  	0.5300  15,000 	7,950.00  	
16:10:42 	0.5300 	10,000 	5,300.00 	
15:52:15 	0.5200 	50,000 	26,000.00 	
15:08:14 	0.5150 	46,600 	23,999.00 	
15:03:40 	0.5150 	3,400 	1,751.00 	
15:03:40 	0.5150 	3,000 	1,545.00 	
15:03:40 	0.5150 	3,000 	1,545.00 	
14:28:17 	0.5150 	55,000 	28,325.00 	
14:23:31 	0.5150 	42,000 	21,630.00 	
14:23:31 	0.5150 	28,000 	14,420.00 	XT
14:11:09 	0.5100 	15,457 	7,883.07 	
14:11:09 	0.5100 	84,543 	43,116.93 	
13:40:04 	0.5100 	30,000 	15,300.00 	
13:37:55 	0.5100 	27,957 	14,258.07 	
13:37:55 	0.5100 	30,000 	15,300.00 	XT
13:37:55 	0.5100 	42,043 	21,441.93 	
13:37:04 	0.5150 	7,000 	3,605.00 	
13:21:57 	0.5150 	10,000 	5,150.00 	
12:33:58 	0.5100 	10,957 	5,588.07 	
12:33:58 	0.5100 	25,000 	12,750.00 	
12:33:58 	0.5100 	6,866 	3,501.66 	
11:59:05 	0.5100 	120,867 61,642.17 	XT


----------



## jman2007 (3 March 2008)

pb112 said:


> Good support from midday today with some nice size parcels trading. Looks like there is some more drill results on the way??? plus gold at $980 plus tonight as well.




Thanks mate,

makes some very interesting reading when viewed in this context. Well diamond drilling underway, or possibly completed by now.

Possibly some issue with the orientation of the main ore body to be ironed out, but probably nothing that can't be worked out with careful infill and step-out RC drilling

jman


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2008)

jman2007 said:


> New level of support around 50c?



Yep, support around the previous resistance line which is close to 50 cents. If POG stays steady then looks to be a positive break. My only concern with goldies atm is that POG's run so hard it's bound for a decent correction and all gold stocks will go with it.


----------



## jman2007 (5 March 2008)

kennas said:


> Yep, support around the previous resistance line which is close to 50 cents. If POG stays steady then looks to be a positive break. My only concern with goldies atm is that POG's run so hard it's bound for a decent correction and all gold stocks will go with it.




Looking solid atm Kennas,

Holding up well at new support above 50c, plenty of buyers lining up to get a piece of the action, so suggests break may well hold, as you mentioned.

Trading wise, a good deal of interest being shown here, definitely not as thinly traded as some of the other goldies around.

jman DNH


----------



## jman2007 (17 March 2008)

jman2007 said:


> *"Salt Creek another record intercept - 51m @ 7.63g/t"*
> 
> (which also includes 16m at 13.3g/t)
> 
> Wow, some really nice width there coupled with some attractive grades.  This particular hole is on the same section as their previous best result, 40m @ 7g/t. They are now infill drilling on a 20m grid, compared to the first pass RC which was spaced at 40m, so basically they're drilling the thing out.




IGR chugging along nicely,

Up 6.5% today on the back of no news, I assume with the infill drilling at Salt Creek near completion (?), they'll be keen to get the updated reource figures to the market as quickly as possible.  The relocation, dismantling and refurbishment of the New Celebration milling facility should reduce investors risk exposure substansially, as will the advancement of the upcoming feasibilty study in latter 08.

jman


----------



## jman2007 (19 March 2008)

Well well....

Gone into a trading halt pending the release of exploration results, I wonder if there was a bit of insider buying here recently to account for the 6.5% rise?..lol. They would appear to be fairly significant results to account for the trading halt....thoughts?

jman


----------



## pb112 (19 March 2008)

jman 2007

There is a rumour going about that the results could be outstanding and will lead to a re-rating of IGR, but it is only a rumour!!!!...could explain the lift in trading a couple of days ago????...With Gold on the way back above $us1000 a really great time to announce some good news. Good luck to all holders


----------



## jman2007 (20 March 2008)

pb112 said:


> jman 2007
> 
> There is a rumour going about that the results could be outstanding and will lead to a re-rating of IGR, but it is only a rumour!!!!...could explain the lift in trading a couple of days ago????...With Gold on the way back above $us1000 a really great time to announce some good news. Good luck to all holders




Hmmm...

I'm not prepared to comment on this rumour either way. Although with most commodity prices softer and another day of blood-letting on the All Ords, I'm not really surprised that they held off releasing these results. I wouldn't be surprised if the 6.5% rise was due to the horse bolting a "wee" bit early either.

jman


----------



## pb112 (25 March 2008)

25 March 2008 

INTEGRA HITS ‘10 OUNCE’ BONANZA INTERCEPT IN 
NEW ZONE AT SALT CREEK 

• Outstanding new high-grade intercept at Salt Creek gold deposit: 
. 10 metres at 137 g/t gold from 3 metres including ‘bonanza grade’ 
zone of: 
• 4 metres at 328 g/t gold (+10 ounces per tonne) 
• New near-surface zone of high-grade mineralisation defined. 
• Large volume of additional RC drilling results being compiled. 
Integra Mining Limited (ASX: IGR – “Integra”) is pleased to announce further outstanding drilling results from the Salt Creek gold deposit at its 100%-owned Aldiss-Randalls Gold Project near Kalgoorlie in Western Australia. 

Integra is continuing to aggressively explore the Salt Creek gold deposit with an ongoing program of 20 metre spaced holes on the existing 40 metre spaced sections. Results received for drilling completed on the 25000N section has identified a new near-surface zone of gold mineralisation comprising 10 metres grading 137 g/t gold from 3 metres depth in drill hole SKRC168. This intercept included a ‘bonanza’ zone of 4 metres at 328 g/t gold (+10 ounces 
gold per tonne) from 6 metres drill depth. 

The new zone of mineralisation is located approximately 50 metres to the grid west and stratigraphically above previously modelled mineralisation. The extent or importance of this new zone of mineralisation is currently uncertain, however, recent drilling along strike from this intercept has produced additional intercepts within this horizon, albeit not of the exceptional tenor of this new drill intercept. 

The mineralisation lies close to surface and is associated with quartz veins. This is considered to be analogous with some of the more recent visible gold mineralisation seen in diamond drill core where ‘pinhead’ gold is observed in late stage quartz veins (see photo – assays pending). 

A tabulation of these results and an updated drill section are attached with intercepts received to date. 

Integra has been receiving a large volume of assay results from RC drilling at the Salt Creek gold deposit which are being compiled and are expected to be released this week. These results, in conjunction with a growing collection of drill core from ongoing diamond drilling since prior to the Christmas break, is resulting in an increased understanding of the Salt Creek gold deposit and this knowledge is creating further exciting opportunities and drilling targets.


----------



## jman2007 (26 March 2008)

These results need to be carefully considered,

Going by their release they seem to be saying they're unsure if these results, spectacular as they are, are related to the primary gold mineralisation event, or represent some residual near-surface Au enrichment, or "supergene" enrichment.

Being so shallow it'll be weathered to absolute buggery, no reason why they can't come back with a digger once they're up and running and drop this ore straight in the mill . Money for jam. I was thinking they may have possibly intersected an old palaeo-channel (ancient waterway), which can be very prospective for Au, but they seem to have intersected a fair bit of vein qtz, so probably not.

jman


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2008)

More great grades from Salt Creek.



> *INTEGRA RECORDS BIGGEST GOLD HIT TO DATE AT SALT CREEK*
> 
> • Further outstanding results received from resource upgrade and extensional drilling at the Salt Creek gold deposit, located 60km east of Kalgoorlie.
> 
> ...




Not completely over what this means to them. Are they turning into a major goldie with these types of hits?


----------



## jman2007 (11 April 2008)

kennas said:


> More great grades from Salt Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> Not completely over what this means to them. Are they turning into a major goldie with these types of hits?




Now that is some impressive grade....

The Salt Creek resource will be upgraded by the end of May 08, I'm sure of that now. With these type of intersections I just wonder if they really know how much gold they're sitting on down there...quite an enviable position to be in! They're pushing this project to the limit, probably 5-6 rigs double-shifting atm

jman


----------



## jman2007 (24 April 2008)

Going great guns atm....

Threatening to break through 70c on current momentum, perhaps the market is waking up to the potential of Salt Creek?...afterall, it has been well promoted in the media. My only slight concern is that this doesn't get pumped up to such a point that a slight u-turn in the POG will take IGR with it.

jman


----------



## pb112 (25 April 2008)

CC has just completed a series of talks in the major City's and I'm sure this has helped to underpin the rise in the SP. Also recent deep drilling at Salt Creek has been rumored to show very good results which are due from the lab very soon so this should help with a nice long steady rise in the SP.


----------



## Gold-digger (28 May 2008)

pb112 said:


> CC has just completed a series of talks in the major City's and I'm sure this has helped to underpin the rise in the SP. Also recent deep drilling at Salt Creek has been rumored to show very good results which are due from the lab very soon so this should help with a nice long steady rise in the SP.





Hi all, new user here but very interested in IGR. Price seems to have come back to the $0.50 level from a high of $0.71 ? Any news on why the resource estimates were pushed back from end of May to Mid June? Any other comments would be appreciated.


----------



## jman2007 (22 June 2008)

jman2007 said:


> Going great guns atm....
> 
> Threatening to break through 70c on current momentum, perhaps the market is waking up to the potential of Salt Creek




Bah... 

Next time I'll be thinking twice before I post sp targets, I should know by now to leave that sort of thing up to the experts. 

Reasonable bounce off 45c-ish late last week, this has been very heavily sold down for reasons I don't fully understand, as I don't consider anything has fundamentally changed within the company.

GD, I wouldn't be too concerned with the delay in the release of the Salt Creek resource upgrade (if indeed, that is what we can expect). I expect the delay may be due to IGR wanting to incorporate some of the intersections further along strike into the resource model. The resource upgrade should accomplish two things:

*a.)* The resource and infill drilling will increase the geological knowledge and controls on known mineralisation. At this stage, the 250K ounces are classified as inferred. Expect a decent proportion to be upgraded to indicated and possibly measured. It would be premature to expect any Reserve ounces from Salt Creek as there have been no detailed economic studies undertaken as yet. Potentially not many more ounces to be gained from this exercise, but absolutely critical that it is done properly.

*b.)* The recent extensions along strike SSE of Salt Creek will add additional ounces if incorporated into the latest model, but will be of inferior quality as they will most probably be classified as inferred at this early stage.

I would be keeping an eye on some of their regional exploration as well, some interesting anomalies that look like they warrant some follow-up drilling. Patience is the name of the game here, Salt Creek would be a great little starter project for IGR, and it's good to see them undertaking a decent exploration programme _now_.

jman


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2008)

jman2007 said:


> Bah...



 LOL, well it did break through jman! For a few seconds...

Gee, those last drill results from SC looked good:

*



			Results from two further 20-metre spaced in-fill RC drill sections confirm geometry, grades and widths of gold mineralisation with intercepts including:

18 metres at 8.85 g/t gold;
21 metres at 6.39 g/t gold, including 4 metres at 21.79 g/t gold;
9 metres at 6.04 g/t gold;
39 metres at 3.08 g/t gold;
44 metres at 2.89 g/t gold, including 8 metres at 6.55 g/t gold;
40 metres at 2.53 g/t gold; and
31 metres at 2.35 g/t gold.
		
Click to expand...


*All from 50-80m. Nice.

Having that gold processing facility ready to be referbished and installed at SC is a huge bonus. What's that worth to them?

I'd anticipate the PFS to be a boost once it's released in July. Could be a turning point for them. Open pit at 3g/tn? Sounds pretty damn good. 

Many more ounces to the 250K ish to be added you think? Or just increases the deposit to Indicated?

Shame they haven't got the 1.6m in the one deposit, would be rated more highly I think.

Chart wise it's in a pretty key support zone, so you would expect some consolidation here, but that could have been said around 55-60 also. In retrospect the H&S was a possibility and the break down through 55 gave a target of about 40c. No help now of course....

Might have found a bottom here with a slight break through the downtrend, but not going back up yet till we see some higher lows and highs and breaking 55 will be important.

Been a tough 2 months for goldies!


----------



## jman2007 (23 June 2008)

kennas said:


> LOL, well it did break through jman! For a few seconds...
> 
> Having that gold processing facility ready to be referbished and installed at SC is a huge bonus. What's that worth to them?
> 
> Many more ounces to the 250K ish to be added you think? Or just increases the deposit to Indicated?




Yes, I think I blinked and missed the break  Lol...

kennas the actual savings made from refurbishing the mill would be fairly significant I imagine. These are just very loose figures, but the refurbishment could cost between $5-10M as opposed to building an entire new plant for at least $30M. Feel free to challenge these numbers!

From what I can establish, the original SC resource estimate was based on an approx 500m strike length, although at that time the _known_ extent of the mineralisation was 700m+ along strike. We have now a situation where mineralisation has been etended to the south, to 1km of strike. Although at the same time, from just a very qualitative look at _some_ of the sections, it looks as though the mineralisation definitely thins out in the south of the resource.

I'm going to be very conservative, and estimate that a doubling of the strike length will lead to another 50% increase in the overall resource, so potentially we could have 250,000oz + 125,000oz = 375,000oz @ 2.2-2.4g/t. 

Hopefully we can also see a substansial proportion of the original estimate upgraded to indicated! The other feather in IGR's cap is the Maxwell's deposit, 400K oz @ 5.2 g/t, of which approx two-thirds is indicated. Either SC or Maxwells represent perfect start-up operations for a budding producer, consider that a lot of company's are producing from pits @1.6-1.8 g/t! 

The chart is much apprecciated mate, and yes I agree, we're in a fairly key area of support, if we manage to consolidate around this region @ 50c until we hear some news I'll be a happy chappy. Cripes, the last two weeks have indeed been horrible for goldies....ugh! 

jman


----------



## jman2007 (26 June 2008)

jman2007 said:


> I'm going to be very conservative, and estimate that a doubling of the strike length will lead to another 50% increase in the overall resource, so potentially we could have 250,000oz + 125,000oz = 375,000oz @ 2.2-2.4g/t.
> 
> Hopefully we can also see a substansial proportion of the original estimate upgraded to indicated!




Major announcement out today,

60% increase in Salt Creek Resource, it now stands at 400,000oz @ 2.7 g/t...very nice, I suppose my 375Koz estimate wasn't too far away!  

Metallurgically, the ore looks to be relatively non-complex, and very reasonable recoveries were achieved in the testwork with a relatively coarse grind.

Interestingly, a lower proportion of the ounces than I expected were upgraded to indicated status, 84,000oz worth. This represents the infill drilling that was conducted on a 20x20m grid spacing, while the inferred portion relates to a 20x40m pattern. However, according to IGR, there is a reasonable chance that geostat modelling may show that there is negligible grade uncertainty brought about by the 20x40m drill spacing, so a good deal of the inferred resource may eventually be upgraded to indicated.

The market is a very strange thing sometimes, how can you explain a 60% resource increase by a 5% drop in the sp? 

Cheers
jman


----------



## explod (27 June 2008)

jman2007 said:


> The market is a very strange thing sometimes, how can you explain a 60% resource increase by a 5% drop in the sp?
> 
> Cheers
> jman




Yep, cant' believe it.    To my mind this is one of our best potential gold stocks.   

The moral:   Logic does not defy gravity or levitation in any circumstance.


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2008)

explod said:


> Yep, cant' believe it.    To my mind this is one of our best potential gold stocks.
> 
> The moral:   Logic does not defy gravity or levitation in any circumstance.



Still is over $100 oz to au current resource, doesn't look cheap, unless they have significant potential to upgrade that resource in short time.

Is commanding producer prices. 

Please correct my spreadsheat in the Gold Stock Comparison thread if it's out.

Cheers,
K


----------



## cuttlefish (27 June 2008)

I think its a good stock as well.  I started buying in near the middle of last year and took some profits on the way, including in the 50/60c range, but consider the remainder a long term hold and also topped up a bit again recently in the mid/high 40's.  

In relation to the announcement I think there was an overly optimistic build up of expectations around the JORC upgrade which haven't been met.  In particular the grade is probably lower than expectations.  Also the usual pre-buildup and subsequent sell down has occured but without the usual post announcement spike because it was a bit lacklustre.

We're also probably not that likely to get any significant new surprises from them in the near future vs whats been happening in the past year.  Mohegan, Lucky Bay and Red Dale don't appear likely to yield immediate surprises and Salt Creek will continue to grow incrementally (and significantly) but probably not as spectacularly as it did when it started from a small new discovery to grow into what it is now.

But its a great emerging gold play and there are plenty of positive qualitative factors that justify a higher resource EV vs its peers imo, including an extremely good resource - new discovery with shallow depth and good structure of the orebody for an open pit operation, good open pit grades and a large resource, good metallurgy, great location logistically, good management, good cash situation, ownership of processing plant, the resource to reserve conversion rate is likely to be high giving very robust project economics and its also on a reasonable development timeframe that isn't too far out.

Thus for an exposure to any gold price improvement I think its a good candidate.


----------



## jman2007 (28 June 2008)

cuttlefish said:


> But its a great emerging gold play and there are plenty of positive qualitative factors that justify a higher resource EV vs its peers imo, including an extremely good resource - new discovery with shallow depth and good structure of the orebody for an open pit operation, good open pit grades and a large resource, good metallurgy, great location logistically, good management, good cash situation, ownership of processing plant, the resource to reserve conversion rate is likely to be high giving very robust project economics and its also on a reasonable development timeframe that isn't too far out.
> 
> Thus for an exposure to any gold price improvement I think its a good candidate.




I guess the resource EV doesn't take into account the quality of the resource, debt, cash and other assets as you've mentioned cuttlefish. Imo, there is plenty to like about IGR, including the fact that the two highest quality resources, Maxwells and SC are in very close proximity to each other and have a combined resource of 800,000oz at a very attractive grade of approx 3.9g/t. The exploration programme is well-funded, and I think it would currently be difficult to find an open-pittable resource of comparable quality in the goldfields.

jman


----------



## smallfry (8 July 2008)

I am struggling a bit to understand the market response to recent very positive announcements.  Increased resource, easily mined, further potential etc etc.  The SP seems to have been in a steady decline since the 60% increase in resource announced.

Can anyone explain?


----------



## jman2007 (26 July 2008)

IGR starting to look rather cheapish, again...

If you believe in what they've done with the S-C Resource, 75% of it has now been re-classified as Indicated, based on "Risk-based Statistical Analysis", although they don't really tell you what it means. 

My take on this is that the grade variance between adjacent ore blocks (the basic building-block of a 3d-model) has now fallen below some set of statistical criteria, so that any uncertainty prior to the analysis has now become "insignificant".

Hmmm... I dunno guys, I reckon they should be drilling more holes to build the model, rather than bending the numbers to fit the model. This sorta thing always makes me a bit nervous... Not entirely comfortable with it, but reasonably happy to hold and perhaps take a few more nibbles at these levels.

jman


----------



## Dratoz (1 August 2008)

Jman,
I thought that I understood their explanation of the basis for resource re-classification, although I am not a geo. Have you read all IGR announcements? Why are you questioning it?
Dratoz


----------



## stollis (4 August 2008)

Has anybody got on ideas on why such good news re $450 per ounce profit and severe price drop!

Looks to me as though integra are way over sold. They have all the hard assets (120 man camp and processing plant) to start production with good margins but price keeps going down!

Talk about a bear market!!!


----------



## jman2007 (6 August 2008)

stollis said:


> Has anybody got on ideas on why such good news re $450 per ounce profit and severe price drop!
> 
> Looks to me as though integra are way over sold. They have all the hard assets (120 man camp and processing plant) to start production with good margins but price keeps going down!
> 
> Talk about a bear market!!!




Howdy stollis,

Yep you summed it up in two words, "Bear Market". Looks to be sitting around 41-42 atm on MC to oz, so potentially oversold, yes. I say this when you consider their hard assets on paper, as you mentioned above. I'm sure IGR management would love to hear some ideas as to why they've been hung out to dry. Probably a combination of many factors outside their control, and certainly due to the string of failures in the Oz gold sector we've seen this year, mostly due to cost blowouts, dodgy interpretations and companies not varrying out due diligence before prematurely heading into production. They're still sitting on $15M in cash, and that's a fairly healthy position to be in considering the current climate. I continue to hold on this one.


----------



## jman2007 (6 August 2008)

Dratoz said:


> Jman,
> I thought that I understood their explanation of the basis for resource re-classification, although I am not a geo. Have you read all IGR announcements? Why are you questioning it?
> Dratoz




Dratoz,

It's not a question of whether or not I understand why they did what they did, but more one of personal preference. I am not a geostat modeller, but I can grasp the basics of what they were trying to achieve. If you asked a modeller and an exploration Geo their preference as to how best to fill in gaps in the drilling you'd get two very different repsonses. If you don't know what's underneath your feet, then there's nothing like sticking a hole in it to find out. Of course the remodelling would be all above board, and would be a far cheaper approach than infilling the whole damned thing on a smaller grid. In this game, what counts is what's actually contained in the ore block when you get down to that bench and mine it out. And trust me, there is no room for re-interpretation at that point.


----------



## vegemite (2 November 2008)

Talked to Chris Cairns at the Mining08 conference

* Not overly keen on the toll treating option
* 100 million required for financing. 70-75 million no problem at all (have been in discussions with banks etc) with shortfall possibly made up of convertible notes (although even this 25 mill might be possible via banks)
* Funding not an issue for 5 months by which time things may be easier to obtain etc

So overall sounded like things were pretty much under control.

From the presentation itself

* Mk Cap of 40 million. Project will lead to $250 million after capex
* Total production cost of $680/ounce (includes capex, opex, amortisation etc)
* IRR of 50%

Cheers, V


----------



## jman2007 (12 November 2008)

vegemite said:


> Talked to Chris Cairns at the Mining08 conference
> 
> * Not overly keen on the toll treating option
> * 100 million required for financing. 70-75 million no problem at all (have been in discussions with banks etc) with shortfall possibly made up of convertible notes (although even this 25 mill might be possible via banks)
> ...




Hey veg,

thanks for sharing that. I see they've been returned with $500,000 as a performance bond for removing the New Celebration Mill from site. The toll treating option isn't such a bad one in my opinion, it would substansially de-risk the project and with the POO falling back significantly, the diesel bill wouldn't be as crippling as it has proved to be in the last 12-16 months for many struggling miners.

Majority debt financing clearly advantageous if they decide to go it alone, not much point trying to raise equity at these prices. I would be happy from an exploration perspective if they focussed on the area between SC and Lucky Bay, definitely some kind of anomalous corridor running through there. We could do with another good news story. With $10.2m in the bank, I doubt they'll be hammering it too hard atm though.

jman


----------



## sinner (19 November 2008)

I see today someone put up a buy offer: 13 lots of 1,440,605 shares at 0.1.

So who is buying up just under 19mil shares?


----------



## jman2007 (19 November 2008)

sinner said:


> I see today someone put up a buy offer: 13 lots of 1,440,605 shares at 0.1.
> 
> So who is buying up just under 19mil shares?




Hi sinner,

That's not what it means unfortunately.

The correct interpretation is that at a buy price of 10 cents, there are 13 potential buyers who collectively would acquire 1,440,605 shares if all the orders were executed.

Had me hopeful for about 2 seconds though.......

Cheers
jman


----------



## smallfry (24 November 2008)

ah, but announcement this arvo suggests someone had a whiff?  

Further extension to 'confirmed' resources, this keeps getting better - patience I think is in order.


----------



## justiceotp (1 December 2008)

IGR has gone into a trading halt anyone have any idea why and if so what effect it will have on the price?


----------



## justiceotp (1 December 2008)

Sorry their second ASX announcement answers that one for me, they have drilling results being announced by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## sinner (1 December 2008)

On careful consideration, mostly on the crux of moving from 0 debt to bank financed, I dropped out of this one about a week ago.


----------



## dandyjac (2 December 2008)

Anyone know what is going on, I thought they were coming out of trading holt today with the drilling results


----------



## cuttlefish (2 December 2008)

I'd hazard a guess that they took a look this morning at the overnight DOW and overnight gold price movements and decided to take a punt and hold off on releasing the news for another day hoping they'll have a better situation tomorrow.

(which is not looking too likely this early in the evening)


----------



## justiceotp (2 December 2008)

Does that tend to make you think that the result is good and wanting a better day to capitalise on it or that its bad and want a soft day to release it?


----------



## cuttlefish (2 December 2008)

The announcement said they have drilling results to release - if they were lousy drilling results they wouldn't have needed a trading halt so I imagine they consider them to be good - though I think they'd have to be spectacular to have any significant lasting price impact in the current market.  

Dow futures and ftse up at the moment compared to down earlier, and gold currently showing a moderate bounce compared to earlier as well ... so you never know tomorrow might be a better day for a release.


----------



## explod (3 December 2008)

justiceotp said:


> Does that tend to make you think that the result is good and wanting a better day to capitalise on it or that its bad and want a soft day to release it?




Well its pretty much as expected, confirmation of fair grades not too far down.   Due to the location it will be one of the first spekkies to hit it off when gold climbs a bit more.   In fact quarterly reports of producers will spark attention in due course as the Aussie gold price has been good for awhile now and the sudden drop in fuel prices if they hold is all good.  IMHO


----------



## kam75 (9 January 2009)

*IGR - turning around*

IGR - Integra Mining Limited is making a turn.  Broke out above 20c, retested yesterday and is off today.  Should be good to go to around 30c.


----------



## jman2007 (11 January 2009)

*Re: IGR - turning around*



kam75 said:


> IGR - Integra Mining Limited is making a turn.  Broke out above 20c, retested yesterday and is off today.  Should be good to go to around 30c.




Yes IGR seems to be one of the early runners in the partial recovery of some of the gold stocks, holders who pcked up a parcel around 11.5c will have to be happy.

jman


----------



## jman2007 (27 January 2009)

Went on a bit of a run today - up 14.5%

Looks to be good to hold above 20c for the time being, no doubt helped by the resurgence in the gold price, and the attractiveness on paper of IGR's assets.

Lucky Bay looks to be a bit of a dark horse, it is clear to see in the plan view that Solomon and AurioGold hit the supergene gold but couldn't find the primary source of it - which IGR look to have done. Looks to have some depth potential and certainly some strike potential to the SE - going by the drill collar locations anyway.

Lucky Bay North not delivering sensational results just yet - although it is just a frst pass. Mineralisation looks to be quite deep in one of the holes and not particularly wide, but not killed off by any means just yet although there is a fair amount of AC drilling to the NW which might kill it off in that direction.

jman


----------



## cwamit (31 January 2009)

will be interesting to see where the share price will be this time next year if there expectations for 09 plays out and gold holds.


----------



## jman2007 (7 May 2009)

IGR thread has been awfully quiet...

There has been a large increase in trading volume during the last two days, almost 3.5M yesterday and 5M so far today with a commensurate re-rating of the sp. 

It's fair to say IGR has been trending sideways since the $13.5M cap raising, which in iteslf is not a bad thing since we have clearly reached a solid level of support and many of those investors on the share registry would appear to invested for the right reasons - hopefully we have cleared the books of any remaning toxic hedge funds. 

No real price sensitive info contained in the last Quarterly, perhaps just a sign of a change insentiment towards IGR, or something in the pipeline?


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2009)

jman2007 said:


> It's fair to say IGR has been trending sideways since the $13.5M cap raising



Very interesting move. Could it be just general market sentiment and people piling back into anything that moves?

Some random lines on a chart...


----------



## jman2007 (7 May 2009)

kennas said:


> Very interesting move. Could it be just general market sentiment and people piling back into anything that moves?
> 
> Some random lines on a chart...




Yeah very interesting kennas

Very substansial volume for IGR, management are generally fairly cautious and low key, and don't have a history of releasing hyped-up ann's - could be someone adding to their position in a substansial way.

Here's hoping.


----------



## happytown (25 May 2009)

more drill results from salt creek (randalls)



> ...
> 
> 40.5 metres at 6.48 g/t gold including
> 4 metres at 12.82 g/t gold,
> ...



followed by



> ...
> 
> While Integra’s geological team expects the confirmation drilling to demonstrate both gains and reductions in volume and/or grade on a hole by hole basis,* the Company expects the drilling to result in an overall increase in confidence in the resource with no other material change*.
> 
> ...



the randalls pfs is due for completion in late jun/early jul (1.8M ounces @ 2.8g/t)

sp (which rose late last week) up initially on ann, now unchanged, on above average volume

cheers


----------



## jman2007 (25 May 2009)

happytown said:


> more drill results from salt creek (randalls)




The diamond drilling being carried out is mainly for QAQC purposes, and will therefore be unlikely to change the Resource picture substansially. The main reasons for carrying this out are to demonstrate the robustness of the Resource, and the effectiveness of the previous RC drilling. Twinning old RC holes and releasing them as new intersections is an old trick, I don't think IGR are up to that kind of skullduggery, but it's a little unusual to see this kind of data being released to the market.


----------



## arian (28 May 2009)

hey guys does anyone have any advice/opinion  on this stock been watching

this closely for couple of weeks 

will this be good for medium term? 

I did abit of search of my own and found few interesting plan this company

has in the future

#They currently have 23.5 million cash in the hand with no debt 
#Randalls gold project are 70% complete.

Thank you
arian


----------



## jman2007 (4 June 2009)

kennas said:


> Very interesting move. Could it be just general market sentiment and people piling back into anything that moves?




I'm all out at 36.5c for the time being, great breakout from 20c. BFS is due to come out in about a month or so, so defeinitely keep that in mind. They'll be chewing through the money at the moment with the ongoing DDH drilling, but this should hopefully have a long-term gain in a more robust Resource...


----------



## jman2007 (8 July 2009)

jman2007 said:


> I'm all out at 36.5c for the time being, great breakout from 20c. BFS is due to come out in about a month or so, so defeinitely keep that in mind. They'll be chewing through the money at the moment with the ongoing DDH drilling, but this should hopefully have a long-term gain in a more robust Resource...




Still no BFS . Looking a little tenuous right now tbh, and I'm not tempted to buy into the current weakness. Should be some support at 26-27c however. The BFS might provide a brief price-spike, but I can't see it pulling too many surprises tbh.


----------



## Gillie (5 October 2009)

Company has been suspended from official quotation this morning pending an announcement from the company.


----------



## SM Junkie (5 October 2009)

Talk of Avoca poking around, no doubt they are still looking to acquire other gold players.  They better be offering something better than what they offered Dioro shareholders.


----------



## oldblue (5 October 2009)

The temporary suspension relates to last Thursday's trading halt which was pending a capital raising announcement due by this morning. I assume that it will be to do with financing the Aldiss-Randalls gold project.

Temporary suspension is an automatic extension of this. My interpretation is that the announcement isn't quite ready for release, for whatever reason.


Holding IGR.


----------



## oldblue (7 October 2009)

Disappointing to read that IGR is to raise new capital via an issue to "sophisticated investors".

An SPP or rights issue to us unsophisticated current shareholders would have been a better idea.


----------



## wicksey (7 October 2009)

currently holding these @ .30, not sure how long to have them for though.

randalls does look promising though.


----------



## Nicks (11 November 2009)

I was a DIO shareholder, whom accepted the RMS bid.

I spoke at length to DIO. The guy I was speaking with reckoned Avoca would be looking at Integra next. 

I looked into it some more. Makes sense from an economies of scale perspective and to realise synergies. There would be lots to benefit from the consolidation of the main players in this nearby region, and I think AVO is already progressing down this strategy. So I picked up some IGR.


----------



## SilverRanger (18 November 2009)

Anyone got anything from the SPP allocation? The new shares are meant to commence trading today, but yet no annoucenment...


----------



## $20shoes (18 November 2009)

Nicks said:


> I was a DIO shareholder, whom accepted the RMS bid.
> 
> I spoke at length to DIO. The guy I was speaking with reckoned Avoca would be looking at Integra next.
> 
> I looked into it some more. Makes sense from an economies of scale perspective and to realise synergies. There would be lots to benefit from the consolidation of the main players in this nearby region, and I think AVO is already progressing down this strategy. So I picked up some IGR.




Nicks, I was under the impression that DIO was vehemently opposed to the RMS offer. Is this the impression you got??


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 November 2009)

SilverRanger said:


> Anyone got anything from the SPP allocation? The new shares are meant to commence trading today, but yet no annoucenment...




It's actually 19th November, but not sure what time ??????? Suggest you ring computershare for accurate verification.....
Nice demanding share of recent days......


----------



## Nicks (18 November 2009)

$20Shoes -

This is the interesting point - DIO were vehmentley opposed to the AVO offer. It was at this point that I spoke to the company secretary (I think that was his position) at DIO whom was very much pro RMS (the RMS offer had jut come out and was superior to the AVO offer, and at that stage AVO had not had much takeup of their offer).

RMS were a little slow, in fact too slow, in getting their offer out. By this time AVO had enough time to get a sizable (though not controlling) stake in DIO. Enough to get 3 seats on the board. Then, magically, DIO's stance on RMS changed. Now, RMS are probably going to hit around 40% also. Interesting situation, 2 majority shareholders neither with a controlling interest. DIO obviously have a good asset and AVO wanted to get their hands on it.

Anyway this thread is about IGR. It was at this phone call when this DIO guy was basically saying AVO can rack off for all he cares, that he said that they'd (AVO) be looking at Integra next. What does this mean? not much really as he works for neither AVO nor IGR.... but DIO he does and as such he would have as good an understanding as anyone of the scene out there in the Eastern Goldfields, and the management of these companies. Probably also have a good insight into the politics, values, strategic plays and synergies that would all be going on between DIO, RMS, AVO and IGR. 

If the bigger AVO really do want to grow, and their organic growth has somewhat peaked, then it is clear that they want to get their greedy little hands on quality nearby assets such as DIO's frogs leg. IGR has some excellent assets too and recently have been posting some impressive drill results. The best synergies that can be realised is if AVO are able to utilse their resources and equipment to delo the area above and beyond what they currently have.... and they certainly have pumped a lot of capital in developing their Higginsville site.

Thus I note UBS have taken up 10% in IGR and the share price, gold price, and gold in the dirt, all keep increasing. Too many ticks in the right boxes to not see this stock in my portfolio. Last stock I had that reminds me of IGR now was AVO when I bought it for 0.25c in around 2004/05. It just kept going up from there.


----------



## $20shoes (18 November 2009)

Cheers Nicks. I won't sidetrack this thread any further. It is a very interesting situation, and one I intend to watch closely. Thanks again for your detailed answer.


----------



## Nicks (29 January 2010)

I sold out of IGR as I didnt like the look of their cash flow statement. RMS released theirs 1 day later which looks much healthier. They have lots of cash, are actually bringing in quite a lot of revenue from actual mining and have a very nice gold asset they are sitting on.

IGR have an interesting assets too but the cash flow position was too weak for my liking. But it is in its early days so im sure it will do well eventually. I still think there will be some further consolidation in this region.

RMS is cashed up, selling gold and in a very healthy position with low costs per ounce (I think its around $450 from memory).


----------



## oldblue (29 January 2010)

Comparison between the two on the basis of cash flow is rather academic of course in that RMS is a producer whereas IGR doesn't expect to earn its first dollar before September this year. There's a lot of attraction in following the cash  but we need to dig a bit deeper.

Market cap of both is remarkably similar - RMS $164m v IGR $178m - but the differences are stark. I notice that RMS did not include a JORC resources figure in the Dec quarter report. The last number I saw was 70k oz. Has that been increased or is the work still proceeding?
IGR on the other hand reported in Dec quarter report that total Indicated and Inferred resources for the Randalls project is 1.13m oz.
The RMS bid for Dioro further complicates matters!

Is the current positive cash flow from RMS more attractive than the future earnings from IGR?

Too hard for me!


----------



## SilverRanger (30 January 2010)

I'm glad I hold shares in both 
I am buying IGR for the consolidation story in the region, but I too would be glad to see the first ounce of gold


----------



## JTLP (12 March 2010)

Considering a buy in come Monday.

Reasons:
- $73 Million in cash (most coming from loan facility - BNP Paribas & Westpac) to fund gold project and production which is expected in September 2010 (as per latest quarterly)

- Total Capex expected to be $64 million.

- On Phase 1 base case production of 75,000 ounces per year, and at current gold prices, the Randalls Gold Project will generate approximately $50 million of operating profit per year and will rival or exceed the profitability of any other domestic Australian gold miner with the exception of Newcrest Mining Limited (as per IGR ann mid feb)

- Potential of Maxwell, Santa & ****-eyed Bob Underground Mine's

- 755m shares on issue

- Aiming to get output to 140,000 oz p/a

- All regulatory approvals received

Does anybody know the cash costs for their first mine and what percentage the top 20 own?

JTLP


----------



## oldblue (12 March 2010)

JTLP said:


> Considering a buy in come Monday.
> 
> Reasons:
> - $73 Million in cash (most coming from loan facility - BNP Paribas & Westpac) to fund gold project and production which is expected in September 2010 (as per latest quarterly)
> ...




I havn't seen any cash operating costs for the Randalls Project but IGR reckon that Phase 1 at 75k oz pa will produce a $50m operating profit. I wonder what PoG assumption they use there?

As at last balance date, top 20 shareholders held 60.81% of the shares but of course that includes nominee holders who may hold for numerous beneficial owners. Three substantial holders held 16.83% between them.


----------



## JTLP (12 March 2010)

oldblue said:


> I havn't seen any cash operating costs for the Randalls Project but IGR reckon that Phase 1 at 75k oz pa will produce a $50m operating profit. I wonder what PoG assumption they use there?
> 
> As at last balance date, top 20 shareholders held 60.81% of the shares but of course that includes nominee holders who may hold for numerous beneficial owners. Three substantial holders held 16.83% between them.




Thanks oldblue.

Quick question...are there any major risks still associated with IGR? (apart from the obvious). Is it just a matter of them reassembling the Mill and all systems are go?

I note that IGR has not appreciated as opposed to other goldies (both producing and not) - PRU, OGC, AVO etc


----------



## oldblue (12 March 2010)

JTLP said:


> Thanks oldblue.
> 
> Quick question...are there any major risks still associated with IGR? (apart from the obvious). Is it just a matter of them reassembling the Mill and all systems are go?
> 
> I note that IGR has not appreciated as opposed to other goldies (both producing and not) - PRU, OGC, AVO etc




All the easy questions!



I've learnt the hard way not to assume anything with miners but IGR looks to me to be about as good a bet as there is amongst the "emergers".

Just found the company's presentation of 30 Oct 2009 which shows Phase 1 cash costs of AUD574 oz in the Bankable Feasibility Study.


----------



## Crom (2 April 2010)

IGR might well be showing some long overdue positive technical signs.  The inside trader has it in a short and medium term up trend.

It's risk level was 20 cents and it has stayed above this.  Regina Meani, a chartist, describes how this stock has been caught up in a 'volatile diamond' pattern.  She advises that as price moves toward the upper barrier of 40 cents, a breakout to 60 cents is likely with the potential to 85 cents and higher.

I hold this stock and with the current positive signs, will increase my holdings.


----------



## Sean K (2 April 2010)

Crom said:


> IGR might well be showing some long overdue positive technical signs.  The inside trader has it in a short and medium term up trend.
> 
> It's risk level was 20 cents and it has stayed above this.  Regina Meani, a chartist, describes how this stock has been caught up in a 'volatile diamond' pattern.  She advises that as price moves toward the upper barrier of 40 cents, a breakout to 60 cents is likely with the potential to 85 cents and higher.
> 
> I hold this stock and with the current positive signs, will increase my holdings.



HUH? A 'volatile diamond'? Can anyone else see a diamond there? Looks like a descending triangle to me. A break from a triangle either way is normally the length of it's greatest width I think, so 22 to 35c ish = 13c ish which = either 48c on the up, or 11c to the downside. 

85c higher? I want what she's smokin! 

Must check the registry to see how much she's got riding on it.


----------



## roland (13 May 2010)

hm, a 30,000,000 pre open cross trade at $0.28 - half a month's volume already.

Depth is looking good, 2 to 1, could be a nice up day for IGR.


----------



## Buckfont (13 May 2010)

roland said:


> hm, a 30,000,000 pre open cross trade at $0.28 - half a month's volume already.
> 
> Depth is looking good, 2 to 1, could be a nice up day for IGR.




Yep Roland, IGR have been going sideways for quite a few months now 0.24-0.28c getting readyfor their first pour according to anns Sept. sometime. I own and look forward to a bit of payback. 30m open is quite a start and its about time (see competition results)


----------



## bushsurveyor (16 May 2010)

I am new here, but have looked up this thread to find out why the stock has been so heavily bought thursday and friday 48m thursday, 28m friday normally about 4m per day. I do hold considerably, I believe the company will do very well. Its mine will be finnished in about 2 weeks, first gold spetember, and a large upside on exploration is coming. Large lease as well. Maybe the write up in the mining mag spurred the buying


----------



## Buckfont (16 May 2010)

bushsurveyor said:


> I am new here, but have looked up this thread to find out why the stock has been so heavily bought thursday and friday 48m thursday, 28m friday normally about 4m per day. I do hold considerably, I believe the company will do very well. Its mine will be finnished in about 2 weeks, first gold spetember, and a large upside on exploration is coming. Large lease as well. Maybe the write up in the mining mag spurred the buying




There are lots of mining mags bushsurveyor, which one were you alluding to? Aspermont, longwall? It`s helpful for you to educate us all.


----------



## zerolimit (24 May 2010)

can't say regarding the mining mags however
the intelligent investor has put IGR as a spec buy recently

i do hold IGR


----------



## roland (25 May 2010)

I'm guessing the pending news release will be good. Majestic was already shown to be highly prospective, with up to 9.77g/t from the diamond results.

I hate longish trading halts, let's hope it's an up day when the announcement is made.


----------



## roland (25 May 2010)

There you go, as soon as I hit "submit reply" the news release came out.

Looks OK, grades up to 58.28g/t is outstanding.


----------



## fatmango (2 July 2010)

New member who is new to trading. Dipped my toes into the water with a small purchase of Integra. I hope this thread continues as I try to learn the ins and outs of trading.


----------



## Buckfont (2 July 2010)

fatmango said:


> New member who is new to trading. Dipped my toes into the water with a small purchase of Integra. I hope this thread continues as I try to learn the ins and outs of trading.




Hey there fatmango, you`ll soon learn. Keep it simple. This may help. 

http://www.integramining.com.au/


----------



## dandyjac (7 July 2010)

This may put a bit of fire under the share price

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...-gold-miners-plan-to-soar-20100707-100j3.html


----------



## frankie_boy (8 July 2010)

Nice one, I have got a handfull at 25c, will sit on them for a while cause it looks like more and more good news =)


----------



## skivvy (18 July 2010)

IGR broke through support at 33c on Friday.  Anyone got any ideas on where to from here?  Unchartered waters from a technical perspective?


----------



## fatmango (4 August 2010)

IGR seems to be on a slow and steady rise. I wonder how far it can go? If the price of gold continues to rise I would expect this stock to follow.


----------



## skivvy (4 August 2010)

This stock looked to be continuing up but dropped back today.  Quarterly update is due later this month so SP will be conservative until then I believe.  Bought in on the dip at 32.5 last week and took profits today at 38.  Got a little nervous today about some of the economic news in the US and Japan so cashed in.  Looking to get back in if the opportunity presents itself around 34.5 to 35c.


----------



## oldblue (5 August 2010)

skivvy said:


> This stock looked to be continuing up but dropped back today.  Quarterly update is due later this month so SP will be conservative until then I believe.  Bought in on the dip at 32.5 last week and took profits today at 38.  Got a little nervous today about some of the economic news in the US and Japan so cashed in.  Looking to get back in if the opportunity presents itself around 34.5 to 35c.




IGR's quarterly report was released at the end of July and they made a presentation to the Diggers and Dealers conference yesterday.

But IMO the main driver for them at present, apart from the PoG, is anticipation of first gold production, expected next month. By all accounts from the company, this is still on schedule.


----------



## Buckfont (8 September 2010)

skivvy said:


> This stock looked to be continuing up but dropped back today.  Quarterly update is due later this month so SP will be conservative until then I believe.  Bought in on the dip at 32.5 last week and took profits today at 38.  Got a little nervous today about some of the economic news in the US and Japan so cashed in.  Looking to get back in if the opportunity presents itself around 34.5 to 35c.




Well skivvy a nice 0.50c high today. I wonder why there is so little interest here.

Still no announcement as to the imminent first pour due any day according to their prior anns that was scheduled end of Sept, and if that is still on course, and with the gold price at $1258, I`d be surprised not to see another 0.5c added, especially if there are further finds at Majestic.


----------



## oldblue (9 September 2010)

Another good drill announcement today.

And first gold production from Randalls is "imminent".

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100909/pdf/31sdv2vz7m3yvm.pdf


----------



## Sean K (9 September 2010)

Buckfont said:


> Well skivvy a nice 0.50c high today. I wonder why there is so little interest here.



If you're a gold company and not close to all time highs you should be ashamed at the moment. All the stars aligned.

There's just so many running away.

But you are right, doubling in a few months is good.


----------



## Buckfont (9 September 2010)

kennas said:


> If you're a gold company and not close to all time highs you should be ashamed at the moment. All the stars aligned.
> 
> There's just so many running away.
> 
> But you are right, doubling in a few months is good.




Thanks kennas, I`m thankful I have been able to enter in the late 20c range and took profit 2hrs before 2days close. Still closed 3% up from yesterdays 6% jump. 

Can/May I ask you to to clarify your post above. I could think of a co. as RRL as with IGR are just coming into production with positive upside as to their imminent production.
Stars aligning / running away.
I`m not a chart/TA savvy


----------



## roland (8 October 2010)

I suppose other holders watched the presentation yesterday by Chris Cairns at the Resources Rising Stars Forum. I just sat through it and feel that sitting on my holdings is justified.

Lots of buying this morning, chart looks pretty healthy too


----------



## JTLP (8 October 2010)

roland said:


> I suppose other holders watched the presentation yesterday by Chris Cairns at the Resources Rising Stars Forum. I just sat through it and feel that sitting on my holdings is justified.
> 
> Lots of buying this morning, chart looks pretty healthy too




Such a wasted opportunity by my good self.

Looked at it around the 25 cent mark a few months ago - hoping to get onboard up to the runup to gold production ann.

Ahh well...live and learn. Nice story here - how's that hedging going?


----------



## frankie_boy (8 October 2010)

JTLP said:


> Such a wasted opportunity by my good self.
> 
> Looked at it around the 25 cent mark a few months ago - hoping to get onboard up to the runup to gold production ann.
> 
> Ahh well...live and learn. Nice story here - how's that hedging going?




I bought in at 25c and remember at the time thinking to increase the holding but didnt much to my minor disappointment now.. But what i have is sitting at 156% so im not complaining too much


----------



## Buckfont (8 October 2010)

frankie_boy said:


> I bought in at 25c and remember at the time thinking to increase the holding but didnt much to my minor disappointment now.. But what i have is sitting at 156% so im not complaining too much




Good one frankie_boy. I`ve had a smile on my face since i bought in in late march. IGR flatlined for almost a year between Jun 09 and Jun this year in the 20-30c range. Then it took off four months ago and doesnt look like slowing down. Have taken profits in the meantime. I stuck my neck out to great benefit.

I believe the tenements are very solid. The presentation yesterday was very encouraging and I look forward to more production from their other holdings in Majestic, Cockeye Bob etc. Hope you`ve done as well as me f_b. Now have the funds to wave mortgage byebye and still hold. Best of luck.


----------



## roland (8 October 2010)

I think that IGR have much further to run. I originally got in at 29c and have been in and out 3 times. 

My current entry was at the last break out at 54c and will hold until it hits my trailing stop loss.

IGR have some very impressive drilling samples and have an $800 margin between extraction costs and resale value.

All up looking very positive


----------



## noie (8 October 2010)

JTLP said:


> Such a wasted opportunity by my good self.
> 
> Looked at it around the 25 cent mark a few months ago - hoping to get onboard up to the runup to gold production ann.
> 
> Ahh well...live and learn. Nice story here - how's that hedging going?




Forgive my question, but where is the wasted opportunity?.

Sure these guys have risen over 100% in 3 months but the first bars from their new mine (Randalls)  are still cooling off, with 800/oz (AU) in profits at current prices this is in Phase 1 of a multi phase process 
(Maxwells, ****-Eyed Bob, Santa and Majestic still to go.) (last project was early and under budget)

Should provide a substantial resource upgrade due later this year.
and where is gold headed?

Edit: Roland is a faster typer than me!!


----------



## roland (8 October 2010)

noie said:


> Forgive my question, but where is the wasted opportunity?.
> 
> Sure these guys have risen over 100% in 3 months but the first bars from their new mine (Randalls)  are still cooling off, with 800/oz (AU) in profits at current prices this is in Phase 1 of a multi phase process
> (Maxwells, ****-Eyed Bob, Santa and Majestic still to go.) (last project was early and under budget)
> ...




I agree, the increasing volume in the last couple of days shows that there are plenty that think the price is right and the company is going in the right direction. Apart from a first gold pour IGR is not even in production yet.


----------



## fatmango (18 October 2010)

With production to come how high can this stock go? I bought a very small parcel at 29c. Should I sell part of or sit and wait. Any suggestions?


----------



## oldblue (19 October 2010)

fatmango said:


> With production to come how high can this stock go? I bought a very small parcel at 29c. Should I sell part of or sit and wait. Any suggestions?




Hi fatmango.

It's against forum rules to give advice but for what it's worth here's my take on IGR.

I hold two parcels, one as a medium term play because I like their prospects over the next 2-3 years and one for short term (hopefully) profit.
This latter parcel I'm holding on a fairly loose trailing stop loss to preserve most of the profit which it's showing from an entry price of 25c.

In the event that fortunes turn against IGR the short term parcel will be the first to go. I'd then have to re-assess what happens to the other parcel in the light of the new circumstances/information.


----------



## roland (19 October 2010)

Looks like a whole heap of stop losses were hit, not sure why the weakness - didn't hear what happened to POG over night.

Nice recovery though


----------



## dandyjac (19 October 2010)

I Am a holder of IGR & have followed this stock for quite a few years, Since the companys first gold poor this stock has had a good run up and you have to expect a bit of a pull back as punters are taking a bit of profit of the table, I am happy to hold as I feel this company has good operators at the helm


----------



## fatmango (26 October 2010)

Sorry about breaking the rules. Thanks for your thoughts. Learning as I go!


----------



## mr. jeff (4 November 2010)

> ASX RELEASE 4th November 2010
> FOUR MORE HIGH-GRADE GOLD
> ZONES DISCOVERED AT MAJESTIC
> Plus drilling extends strike length of discovery zone by 120m




FYI all Integra people.

Looks good. Have a look at the release today.



> This biotite and silica / sericite alteration is often spatially associated with feldspar porphyry dykes, indicative of a large scale structurally modified / upgraded intrusive-related gold mineralised system.
> Gold mineralisation at the Majestic ‘discovery’ zone remains open along strike in both directions and at depth.
> The Majestic area is shaping up as a gold mineralised system of significant scale and remains at the early stages of exploration evaluation.




It's the feldspar porphyry dykes that do it for me. ha.
Actually the results are average grades, nothing to jump out of your skin about, but a lot of them, really quite promising.
The stock is up 8.4% today on this news, may even break the back of the sell off that has been occurring....


----------



## fatmango (22 November 2010)

*Integra Mining*

No sooner does the price rise than it falls back again. Can anyone enlighten me as to the reasons behind this variability - or is this normal for a stock such as Integra?


----------



## oldblue (22 November 2010)

*Re: Integra Mining*



fatmango said:


> No sooner does the price rise than it falls back again. Can anyone enlighten me as to the reasons behind this variability - or is this normal for a stock such as Integra?




There are probably many reasons.

It's a gold miner!

There's a lot of shares on issue.

It's a favourite "trading" stock with a lot of holders in and out for a quick profit.

But most of all, like all the goldies, its SP gets pulled around by the Price of Gold and speculation relating thereto.

Disc: I hold a few but admit to having taken profits in recent weeks.


----------



## mr. jeff (22 November 2010)

For my 2c ; I think Integra has been run up a fair bit in the last 6 months, I would say that a lot of people have decided to lock in a decent profit and not risk the fall of the gold price. 
Also as Integra is beginning production it is maybe theoretically less attractive as a fast runner? A lot of the goldies have really stopped moving up (with the odd exception of course) and are just going sideways. 


> Today, your Company continues the ramping up to steady state production, the initial
> target being 90,000 ozs per year. Steady state production is expected to be achieved
> in the current quarter at a cash cost which should ensure that Integra will be one of
> the Australian gold industry`s lowest cash cost producers.



from ann. Wed 10/11/10

Integra is a good story I believe and not a bad early stages producer to have a chunk of, however, there is that risk that their production may have teething issues, although seems to be good so far. It may not be an equal comparison, but as they are still reliably drilling resource extensions and now they are able to back up their exploration with production, which makes the risk lower in buying their stock - a comparison with SLR may be worthwhile, where SLR went into production with good facilities and good ground, and a very successful production year supporting a successful drilling program made them run quite hard, but as the gold rush this year has slowed, so too have the sp's...
It is a concern now that if the gold price eases, gold stocks may come back more yet. Perhaps this is the issue. There is of course the upside that if the US starts putting out better economic figures then their dollar may recover and help out the gold miners.
Has anyone here got a good s/s on gold production cost $ / oz comparison which reflects recent figures for the smaller miners?


----------



## johannlo (13 December 2010)

Mr. jeff, 

SLR is A$658 per ounce from last quarterly.

another comparison, AXM (total dog IMO lol) is around $800 from memory, but their costs have been all over the shop whereas SLR is much more proven/stable.


----------



## mr. jeff (13 December 2010)

johannlo said:


> Mr. jeff,
> 
> SLR is A$658 per ounce from last quarterly.
> 
> another comparison, AXM (total dog IMO lol) is around $800 from memory, but their costs have been all over the shop whereas SLR is much more proven/stable.




Cheers for that, well looking at IGR they estimate (and I guess we won't really know until at least 2 quarters have gone for production figures) that their costs are $574/oz.

That is pretty decent. I would note that they are pulling up from their open pit 3g / t. That seems to be a decent grade for an open pit, so hopefully this stays at this level for a while.


----------



## fatmango (29 January 2011)

*Integra Mining*

From mvoing along quite nicely to around 70c and then.......50c in no time at all....anyone have a reason for this? Integra has been a fluctuating stock but this is quite a fall is it not?


----------



## indeck (30 January 2011)

I had been preparing to buy IGR until it started it's downward trend.  The catalyst seemed to have been a major shareholder reducing below 5%


----------



## oldblue (30 January 2011)

The bigger factors IMO are the drop in the PoG recently and what the market sees as a slightly disappointing resource upgrade from IGR. An excuse to sell and take profits in volatile times!


----------



## frankie_boy (31 March 2011)

Am still holding some of my IGR after taking a a fairly good profit, but been on the decline since.. Would of thought with the PoG it be staying fairly strong.. am i missing something somewhere?


----------



## mr. jeff (1 April 2011)

frankie_boy said:


> Am still holding some of my IGR after taking a a fairly good profit, but been on the decline since.. Would of thought with the PoG it be staying fairly strong.. am i missing something somewhere?




Frankie I would recommend having a look at CAH thread where I asked the same thing, ie. what the? I like the fundamentals of these sized goldie's but just like all fundamental vs. technical arguments, why put your money into something that is not going up even if it is worth more (especially with no dividend). RMS being the exception...dividend and good px. IGR offers an attractive buy, when it is on the run again.

Would help if they bought some ground in Mongolia maybe.


----------



## oldblue (1 April 2011)

With the PoG hovering around all-time highs and production at Randalls underway since Sept it's a bit of a mystery that IGR's SP isn't doing somewhat better.

Being of a suspicious nature, I'm starting to wonder just how well production is going or whether problems are starting to emerge. Guess we'll have to wait for the March quarter report for that but any further SP weakness will see me take a few profits.


----------



## Slipperz (6 April 2011)

Saw it nudge up past the down trend last night and thought about putting a couple of hunded thou in the bag for the week. Good jump today...watching closely, the run could have legs!


----------



## mr. jeff (6 April 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Saw it nudge up past the down trend last night and thought about putting a couple of hunded thou in the bag for the week. Good jump today...watching closely, the run could have legs!




That volume spike today for me was the signal I had been waiting for to take a trial position and see what will happen with the gold/silver talk, it may have a bit of gusto behind it - at least until ECB starts mentioning putting rates up to stave off inflation etc.... It has been a long time since there has been anything exciting about IGR, RRL, SLR and CAH, so maybe we have some return to form to look forward to. 

Good luck.


----------



## Slipperz (6 April 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> That volume spike today for me was the signal I had been waiting for to take a trial position and see what will happen with the gold/silver talk, it may have a bit of gusto behind it - at least until ECB starts mentioning putting rates up to stave off inflation etc.... It has been a long time since there has been anything exciting about IGR, RRL, SLR and CAH, so maybe we have some return to form to look forward to.
> 
> Good luck.




The more I practice the better my luck!


----------



## robusta (28 April 2011)

Bit of a latecomer to the gold boom but bought into IGR today @ $0.48, inflation is in the air.


----------



## madjohn (30 April 2011)

yes but alot of the  gold miners are still all not moving yet???


----------



## mr. jeff (30 April 2011)

robusta said:


> Bit of a latecomer to the gold boom but bought into IGR today @ $0.48, inflation is in the air.




you have bought a slice of an excellent gold miner, with a good future.

How this turns out profit wise, I would really wonder.
I have concern that if/when the POG starts getting smacked down in the future, then these gold stocks (great as they are) may follow even though they have barely moved since October last year and offer great "value" (whatever that is).

But there is the other argument, that assuming POG will go down when the US economy and hence dollar begins to find strength again, then the value of gold as the AUD/USD rate falls may rise again and these miners may receive a re-rating.
Why so many mays you ask? maybe because may is the month before the QE2 finally sets sail and there could be new market forces pulling money out of ASX and rerating our dollar.

Just a thought.

So welcome to IGR Robusta, but I would say that even though it could be anywhere from here, you have at least chosen one of the best small goldies in AU to give yourself a chance. Lets compare notes in 2 months time and see which way it went.

BTW I hold no stock - I entered on that volume spike at start of April but have since withdrawn to await the next positive sign. good luck to holders. and watchers.


----------



## oldblue (30 April 2011)

Bear in mind also that despite record prices in USD, the PoG in Aussie dollars is still below the spike of over AUD1500 that it reached in May last year. And operating costs are all pretty much in AUD and increasing steadily.


----------



## danbradster (30 April 2011)

oldblue said:


> Bear in mind also that despite record prices in USD, the PoG in Aussie dollars is still below the spike of over AUD1500 that it reached in May last year. And operating costs are all pretty much in AUD and increasing steadily.




6 month AUD gold price chart - 
	

		
			
		

		
	







It's in a pretty good position right now.


----------



## mr. jeff (11 May 2011)

danbradster said:


> 6 month AUD gold price chart -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quite an interesting comment in the Fin review today about the small goldies and where the lifts may come from during this period of high gold levels (relatively high with AUD/USD) remarking that the lower margin miners may be the ones to chase as they will show greater percentage gains for the POG increases - ie. if the margin is 300/oz and the POG goes up $100/oz then they have just seen a bottom line increase of 30% as opposed to someone like IGR who would see an increase of just 15%
So whilst the higher margin miners are a better business case, they might not be the ones to see great share price growth during these times. in my opinion we may have to wait for the AUD/USD to drop or some other debt event to start a move. looking at the charts of SLR, CAH, SAR, IGR, RER they have all tended to pull back from highs for the last few months.



interesting chart from RMS pres of yesterday. 
(SORRY ABOUT THE RMS BANNER but look at IGR up there, no cross promotion intended)


----------



## JTLP (11 May 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> Quite an interesting comment in the Fin review today about the small goldies and where the lifts may come from during this period of high gold levels (relatively high with AUD/USD) remarking that the lower margin miners may be the ones to chase as they will show greater percentage gains for the POG increases - ie. if the margin is 300/oz and the POG goes up $100/oz then they have just seen a bottom line increase of 30% as opposed to someone like IGR who would see an increase of just 15%
> So whilst the higher margin miners are a better business case, they might not be the ones to see great share price growth during these times. in my opinion we may have to wait for the AUD/USD to drop or some other debt event to start a move. looking at the charts of SLR, CAH, SAR, IGR, RER they have all tended to pull back from highs for the last few months.
> View attachment 42868
> 
> ...




Didn't IGR hedge their production a while back? Don't think they would be benefitting from all time highs?


----------



## mr. jeff (11 May 2011)

from http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...agreement-for-randalls-gold-project-6874.html
"Integra Mining enters forward hedging agreement for Randalls Gold Project
Monday, May 03, 2010 
_Integra Mining (ASX: IGR) has entered into forward sales contracts as per the terms of the project finance facility agreement with BNP Paribas and Westpac Banking Corporation announced on February 18, 2010.

Significantly, the project financing will enable the Randalls Gold Project at base case production and at current gold prices, to generate approximately $50 million of operating profit per year and will rival or exceed the profitability of any other domestic Australian gold miner with the exception of Newcrest Mining (ASX: NCM).

The contracts cover 91,952 ounces of gold at a price of A$1,359 covering two years of early production at its 100%-owned Randalls Gold Project development, located some 60 kilometres southeast of Kalgoorlie. 

The total ounces forward sold represent less than one third of the Phase 1 Ore Reserves of the Randalls Gold Project. Of the total ounces forward sold, 57,043 or 62% are for delivery in the first year of the contracted period.

The forward sales agreement provides Integra with certainty of attaining a very attractive gold price, with an expected margin of almost $800 per ounce, for a proportion of early production during which the company is paying down the project finance facility._[/B]

Randalls is in production now, with this comment on 6th April 2011 release;

*Production costs and operating profits are being calculated and details will be provided in the
March Quarterly Report due in the next few weeks, however, indications are that cash costs of
production will be materially below the Feasibility Study life of mine estimate of $574 per
ounce.*

a production of 4g/T from the top of an open pit, for 7616 Oz in the month at commercial production rates. Very well done.

that is 91.4 kOz/annum from Randalls, for gross income $124M. 
No info on margin yet, but that is a great result and assuming a cost of $550/oz, that gives just over $70M/year clear if my calcs a correct.

This hedging may very well be holding investors off though I agree and good pickup at that.


----------



## fatmango (25 May 2011)

IGR seems to be lumbering around 45c despite promising reports and the predictions of many. Any thoughts on what is causing this poor SP?


----------



## mr. jeff (25 May 2011)

fatmango said:


> IGR seems to be lumbering around 45c despite promising reports and the predictions of many. Any thoughts on what is causing this poor SP?




THERE ARE MORE SELLERS THAN BUYERS 
.
which I like and am watching and waiting...


----------



## fatmango (1 June 2011)

waiting to buy I presume Mr Jeff


----------



## mr. jeff (2 June 2011)

fatmango said:


> waiting to buy I presume Mr Jeff




I have been waiting since November. I had a look again  early April with that volume spike but it came to nothing. 
I can wait. IGR has plenty to offer and it will shine again one day. (Unless some shark comes along and eats it.)

that's one thing about a choppy market, it's a pleasure to watch it fall if you aren't in it, means opportunity is getting closer. If you're in heavily, all that red makes you feel like you are being stabbed in the eye.

waiting waiting waiting waiting.... 

good time to be researching and watching development.

good luck.


----------



## Miner (2 June 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> I have been waiting since November. I had a look again  early April with that volume spike but it came to nothing.
> I can wait. IGR has plenty to offer and it will shine again one day. (Unless some shark comes along and eats it.)
> 
> that's one thing about a choppy market, it's a pleasure to watch it fall if you aren't in it, means opportunity is getting closer. If you're in heavily, all that red makes you feel like you are being stabbed in the eye.
> ...




Dear Mr Jeff 

Are you also an MP or a politician ?
You actually did not answer the question  : Waiting for what ? To buy IGR  more if the price further falls, to sell if price goes up , or to take over the company since you have been waiting since Nov ?

Interesting answer which all good politicians answer - no affirmation or no negation. Move on (Moving Forward )

Do hold SLR and I am waiting the price to rise as after reentry  it is in red for me after selling in past with a profit.

Holding IGR for long time as I am convinced IGR has good intrinsic value.

My guess is IGR is deliberately keeping the price or sentiment doomed so that promoters can build up more avoiding acquisition - My wishful thoughts however . DYOR


----------



## mr. jeff (2 June 2011)

Miner said:


> Dear Mr Jeff
> 
> Are you also an MP or a politician ?
> You actually did not answer the question  : Waiting for what ?



Hi Miner, I like your style.
I am not a military policeman or a politician.
I am very embarrassed to be called a politician.
I apologize if I said nothing, I err on the side of vagueness so that I do not step on toes with regards to sentiment etc, although I was answering fatmango's question on "waiting to buy?" by saying "I have been waiting to buy since November".

I was in this stock with a decent (relative to my account, probably quite small in reality) position during the run up from 30c in July 2010 to 55c October 2010, but I jumped ship at 52 and was happy with that. I have since entered in December (failed break) and April on the volume spike I mentioned earlier which I spoke of in this thread. 

I am a big fan of this company and believe there is a continuing good move possible here.
This is why I am sitting on the sidelines and patiently waiting for the next move, I am with you on this stock  miner. Hopefully it does not get swallowed - I am surprised there haven't been more moves in this sector during this retraction.


----------



## Miner (3 June 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> Hi Miner, I like your style.
> .
> I am very embarrassed to be called a politician.
> I apologize if I said nothing, I am a big fan of this company and believe there is a continuing good move possible here.
> ...




Good graph Mr Jeff and thanks for reply.

But please do not feel embarassed  and no need to apologise.

I was just teasing you as LOL. 

Take it easy and let us hope for the best outcome for IGR (conflicting though - for you to buy at lower price and for me to get the price up to sell 

Cheers


----------



## frankie_boy (7 July 2011)

oookkkkkk...

Anyways, I am going to copy and paste...

OUTSTANDING GOLD RESULTS FROM LUCKY BAY
RECENT DRILLING AT LUCKY BAY HAS RETURNED 18.9 METRES AT 9.84G/T
GOLD
Integra Mining Limited (ASX: IGR – “Integra”) is pleased to report shallow high-grade gold
results from a recent reverse circulation and diamond drilling program at the Lucky Bay prospect,
part of the Company’s 100%-owned Aldiss-Randalls Gold Project near Kalgoorlie in Western Australia
(Figure 1). New intercepts include:
 17.8 metres at 6.53 g/t gold from 42 metres depth, including
 4.1 metres at 14.56 g/t gold from 44.4 metres
 18.9 metres at 9.84 g/t gold from 12.8 metres depth, including
 2m at 37.02 g/t gold from 20.4 metres depth and
 3m at 16.50 g/t gold from 23 metres depth
 13.55 metres at 4.46 g/t gold from 32.8 metres depth, including
 1 metre at 20.57 g/t gold from 37.2 metres depth
 7 metres at 4.36 g/t gold from 19 metres depth
Lucky Bay is located only 4 kilometres south of Integra’s Randalls Gold Processing Facility on a
granted mining lease. In January 2011 Integra announced a maiden inferred resource for the Lucky
Bay deposit of 25,000 ounces at 5.9 g/t Au (see ASX release 25 January 2011).
Recent drilling, conducted for metallurgical testing and resource to reserve conversion purposes is
located in the vicinity of the +1.5 g/t supergene zone (Figure 2). Very encouraging results were
received from the drilling and further confirm the presence of primary mineralisation beneath the
anomalous supergene blanket. A number of the recent high-grade intercepts are outside of the
existing mineralised envelopes used for the inferred resource estimation (see figures 3 and 4).
Gold mineralisation at Lucky Bay is hosted within carbonaceous shales and siltstones and appears to
be structurally controlled. The mineralisation strikes north-northwest and dips approximately 60
degrees to the south-southwest. Mineralisation is defined by the abundance of pyrrhotite and
associated with chlorite/hydrothermal magnetite/carbonate alteration. The width of the
mineralisation varies up to nearly 20 metres over a strike length of about 200 m.
These significant drill results from Lucky Bay do not fall within the current Resource boundary, and
consequently the deposit will not be included in Integra’s Reserve upgrade which is expected to be
released within the next month. It is anticipated that a Reserve for Lucky Bay will be announced
later in the year when all the pending results have been received and remodelling of the deposit has
been completed.


----------



## frankie_boy (6 June 2012)

So who else is following this.. Its been a bit of a fizz. But with uncertainty, there is gold...


----------



## beatthemarket (20 June 2012)

They announced a second disappointing production guidance in the last month.  On our analyst's modelling, IGR’s NPV is equal to A$1500-1600/oz gold real flat forever, assuming a head grade of 2.47-2.25g/t respectively.
Reserve grade at July 2011 was 2.48g/t.  It seems the market has lost faith that management will be able to maintain above reserve head grades for an extended period, and IGR has underperformed. We believe both the current reduction in June quarter production, and the previous cost increase news are temporary, and IGR will sustain above reserve grades, hence there is a recovery in prospect.


----------



## springhill (23 June 2012)

IGR announces production resumption.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zhz6nyqjp30.pdf

Integra Mining Limited (ASX:IGR) advises that crushing activities at its Randalls Gold Project resumed late
Wednesday afternoon and milling recommenced shortly thereafter. The operation will steadily ramp to full
capacity over the next couple of days.
The crusher failure was caused by temporary low hydraulic pressure allowing the major internal
components of the crusher to come into contact resulting in burning-out the bush connected to the main
shaft. All damaged components have been replaced.
Additional measures have been implemented to ensure that the risk of further breakdowns are mitigated
including:
• Increasing the minimum ‘gap’ between the major component – the bowl and cone – from 10mm to
12 mm, and
• Installing an automated hydraulic pressure monitoring system which will isolate the crusher if low
hydraulic pressure occurs – further enhancements to this system are in-progress.
The Symons 7’ crushers used at the Randalls Gold Project are widely used throughout the mining and
aggregate industries and are considered very robust pieces of equipment. Integra expects the measures
put into place should ensure reliable operation of the tertiary crusher and achievement of production
guidance for FY2013.


*To your point beat the market, IGR's reported outlook.*
Due to the mechanical issues experienced during the quarter Integra expects to produce 12,000-13,000
ounces of gold at a cash cost of circa $1400 per ounce in the current June Quarter. It is not expected that
there will be any impact on future production and previous FY2013 guidance of 100,000 ounces at an
average cash cost of production of $850 per ounce is maintained. The higher costs are a function of
scheduling as higher cost stockpile and production from the upper portions of the Maxwells open pit (higher
strip ratio) are the main feed sources for the first three Quarters of FY2013. Costs are expected to reduce
to $750 per ounce towards the end of FY2013 as higher grade Majestic open pit production begins to
contribute in May 2013. Further, that order of cost should be maintained into FY2014 as higher grade open
pits such as Lucky Bay and Imperial come into the production schedule.


----------



## oldblue (10 July 2012)

Do existing shareholders have any rights to this issue?

It's not hard to beatthemarket at discounted prices!

:frown:


----------



## beatthemarket (10 July 2012)

Anyone is entitled to participate in the issue as long as they become clients of BBY.

Unfortunately my message was considered spam, so I doubt whether I can talk about the raising any further.


----------



## frankie_boy (19 July 2012)

oldblue said:


> Do existing shareholders have any rights to this issue?
> 
> It's not hard to beatthemarket at discounted prices!
> 
> :frown:




Should we be expecting something in the mail?


----------



## oldblue (19 July 2012)

Seems not, frankie.

It was a discounted privately placed issue to "sophisticated  investors" and institutional clients of one particular firm. That's the way of the world these days, I'm afraid, with shareholders only being cut in to an issue as a last resort!


----------



## oldblue (6 August 2012)

Takeover offer from Silver Lake Resources, 1 SLR for 6.28 IGR.

Implies a value of 45.2c for IGR, 44% premium on last sale.

Suits me!


----------



## frankie_boy (22 August 2012)

Well I bought a heap at 31..

Thank You SLR


----------



## frankie_boy (9 November 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> Well I bought a heap at 31..
> 
> Thank You SLR





Gone off the boil for a bit. Any ideas why anyone? I cant seem to find anything of any substance.


----------



## oldblue (9 November 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> Gone off the boil for a bit. Any ideas why anyone? I cant seem to find anything of any substance.




Probably because Spot gold has also gone off the boil lately.


----------



## frankie_boy (10 January 2013)

In frozen mode due to Silver Lake dealings.


----------



## oldblue (10 January 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> In frozen mode due to Silver Lake dealings.




Time to retire this thread now that the takeover by SLR has been consummated.


----------



## oldblue (11 January 2013)

oldblue said:


> Time to retire this thread now that the takeover by SLR has been consummated.




....officially.

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130111/pdf/42ccvqd9c7qtwt.pdf


----------

